# Ribeccato!



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

*Ribeccato :-(*

Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce 
Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più. 
Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce
> Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
> A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
> Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più.
> Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.



 :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Ma è la telefonata di cui parlavi qualche giorno fa o una nuova???


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Ma è la telefonata di cui parlavi qualche giorno fa o una nuova???



E' quella di cui ho già parlato...scusate ma ho realizzato adesso che la loro storia continua


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' quella di cui ho già parlato...scusate ma ho realizzato adesso che la loro storia continua


[video=youtube;zpFeCkJEH3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpFeCkJEH3o[/video]


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce
> Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
> A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
> Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più.
> Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.


mi spiace Ferita
ma sei sicura?
hai chiesto spiegazioni?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce
> Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
> A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
> Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più.
> Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.


non ci posso credere....


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi spiace Ferita
> ma sei sicura?
> hai chiesto spiegazioni?



Si è giustificato dicendo che lei ha sbagliato numero...
Ma come??? Quello è il suo cellulare privato e lei sbaglia numero??
E' ovvio che era in difficoltà...
Vabbè, devo arrendermi e basta.
Vi dirò che mi sono tolta un peso...almeno non ho più dubbi.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Si è giustificato dicendo che lei ha sbagliato numero...
> Ma come??? Quello è il suo cellulare privato e lei sbaglia numero??
> E' ovvio che era in difficoltà...
> Vabbè, devo arrendermi e basta.
> Vi dirò che mi sono tolta un peso...almeno non ho più dubbi.


vedo che è una cosa comune...sai quante persone sbagliano numero?????
ma un po di attenzione o un paio di occhiali nuovi no???


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Si è giustificato dicendo che lei ha sbagliato numero...
> Ma come??? Quello è il suo cellulare privato e lei sbaglia numero??
> E' ovvio che era in difficoltà...
> Vabbè, devo arrendermi e basta.
> Vi dirò che mi sono tolta un peso...almeno non ho più dubbi.


la verità per quanto brutta trovo che sia un bene, almeno non ci si arrovella la mente nel dubbio e nell'incertezza


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vedo che è una cosa comune...sai quante persone sbagliano numero?????
> ma un po di attenzione o un paio di occhiali nuovi no???



Eh...già...due deficienti.


----------



## scrittore (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce
> Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
> A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
> Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più.
> Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.


se sei di roma mi candido!! 
A patto che non ti separi :-D


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> la verità per quanto brutta trovo che sia un bene, almeno non ci si arrovella la mente nel dubbio e nell'incertezza



Esatto. A questo punto gestisco la mia vita come voglio.
Non provo neanche più rabbia...mi fanno pena...due deficienti, non in grado neanche di cancellare le telefonate.


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> *Esatto. A questo punto gestisco la mia vita come voglio.*
> Non provo neanche più rabbia...mi fanno pena...due deficienti, non in grado neanche di cancellare le telefonate.


brava ora pensa a te, sei stata anche troppo male
mi spiace che sia andata così perchè seguendo la tua vicenda mi sembrava si stesse sistemando tutto anche se lentamente


----------



## Konrad (11 Aprile 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> se sei di roma mi candido!!
> A patto che non ti separi :-D


Leggi con attenzione, ha detto qualcosa di *bello*.


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Leggi con attenzione, ha detto qualcosa di *bello*.


Di bello un paio di ciuffoli.
Ferita, se non ti separi ci resti sotto come ci sei stata finora.
Risolvi, una buona volta.


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> se sei di roma mi candido!!
> A patto che non ti separi :-D


Sono di Roma...:smile:
ma gli uomini non mi interessano più


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più. Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.


Mi dispiace Ferita....


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce
> Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
> A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
> Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più.
> Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.



Ciao..mi spiace leggerti davvero...mi permetto di chiederti una cosa..abbi pazienza,,ma potrebbe servirmi.
Se e'un cell segreto..come fai non solo a conoscerne l'esistenza,ma addirittura a ''sentire''le tel???

dagli la prova d'appello


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao..mi spiace leggerti davvero...mi permetto di chiederti una cosa..abbi pazienza,,ma potrebbe servirmi.
> Se e'un cell segreto..come fai non solo a conoscerne l'esistenza,ma addirittura a ''sentire''le tel???
> 
> dagli la prova d'appello


e' il suo cellulare privato il cui numero conosciamo in pochi.
Ho trovato una sua telefonata (di lei) senza risposta.
Probabilmente lui non ha sentito il telefono suonare (infatti era silenzioso) e non ha cancellato la sua chiamata.


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao..mi spiace leggerti davvero...mi permetto di chiederti una cosa..abbi pazienza,,ma potrebbe servirmi.Se e'un cell segreto..come fai non solo a conoscerne l'esistenza,ma addirittura a ''sentire''le tel???dagli la prova d'appello


Sarà il cellulare del "ora ti metto alla prova"..."occhio a sgarrare".... cmq se é cosi' convinta bisogna crederle, no?


----------



## Konrad (11 Aprile 2012)

Tornando in topic...
Prima di tutto mi dispiace, posso solo immaginare come ti senti anche se la tua reazione così pacata mi fa sospettare che in realtà lui ti abbia aiutata meno di quanto credesse a superare il tutto e quindi sei giunta in quel limbo dove le mazzate non fanno più male, dove si riesce a vedere tutto da fuori, magari all'insegna dello " 'Sti cazzi".
Non so la tua situazione nel dettaglio quindi la decisione di non separarvi non so da cosa sia dettata. Per ora pensa a te stessa ed a ricostruirti da dentro... poi magari vorrai anche staccare del tutto da lui e da quello che rappresenta.


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono di Roma...:smile:
> ma gli uomini non mi interessano più


giustamente ora la pensi così
un domani quando avrai superato bene tutto, spero che tu possa cambiare idea


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao..mi spiace leggerti davvero...mi permetto di chiederti una cosa..abbi pazienza,,ma potrebbe servirmi.
> Se e'un cell segreto..come fai non solo a conoscerne l'esistenza,ma addirittura a ''sentire''le tel???
> 
> dagli la prova d'appello


Lothy, abbi pazienza... è sua moglie. Le cose che una moglie attenta sa del marito non sono paragonabili a quelle che un marito, per quanto attento, può sapere di una moglie. Se avete un cellulare lo sappiamo, se state nascondendo qualcosa lo sappiamo.Anche le password, fidati, non sono per nulla un problema. Perchè sappiamo come ragionate, vi abbiamo visto reagire alle cose della vita e conosciamo i vostri processi mentali. Poi avere le prove è un altro step, bisogna avere voglia di cercarle e di sbattervele sotto al naso... e francamente quello è proprio uno sporco lavoro.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2012)

Mi spiace, però ti sento anche molto carica, spero solo che non sia l'estasi del momento.
In effetti, la scusa che ti ha palesato non regge proprio...
Come pensi di muoverti? Gli hai detto le tue intenzioni?



Lothar, non era la moglie a non dover conoscere quel numero, era del marito personale...era quella collega a non doverlo conoscere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce
> Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
> A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
> Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più.
> Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.


Ferita... mi dispiace. Però... che lei avesse quel numero di cellulare, data la loro frequentazione, era abbastanza scontato. Magari l'ha chiamato su quello perchè quello di lavoro era spento ed era un'emergenza. Voglio dire... non è detto che abbiano ripreso, piuttosto credo che l'incertezza, comprensibilissima, sia per te oramai insopportabile e che tu preferisca piuttosto credere al peggio ma non doverti più arrovellare... sbaglio?


----------



## solelene (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Esatto. A questo punto gestisco la mia vita come voglio.
> Non provo neanche più rabbia...mi fanno pena...due deficienti, non in grado neanche di cancellare le telefonate.


mi spiace, non c'è davvero fine alla miseria di certe persone... adesso però cerca davvero di pensare a te e al TUO bene

un abbraccio


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Tornando in topic...
> Prima di tutto mi dispiace, posso solo immaginare come ti senti anche se la tua reazione così pacata mi fa sospettare che in realtà lui ti abbia aiutata meno di quanto credesse a superare il tutto e quindi sei giunta in quel limbo dove le mazzate non fanno più male, dove si riesce a vedere tutto da fuori, magari all'insegna dello " 'Sti cazzi".*
> Non so la tua situazione nel dettaglio quindi la decisione di non separarvi non so da cosa sia dettata. Per ora pensa a te stessa ed a ricostruirti da dentro... poi magari vorrai anche staccare del tutto da lui e da quello che rappresenta*.


infatti in questo momento dopo la ennesima conferma, Ferita non può avere la mente sgombra per prendere decisioni simili
un domani chissà


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Esatto. *A questo punto gestisco la mia vita come voglio.
> *Non provo neanche più rabbia...mi fanno pena...due deficienti, non in grado neanche di cancellare le telefonate.


E fai bene ma mettilo al corrente. Del tipo "Spero tu non sia convinto di essere riuscito a prendermi per il culo, perchè so qual è la verità e da ora in poi mi faccio i c...i miei"
Almeno che rosichi un pochino


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ferita... mi dispiace. Però... che lei avesse quel numero di cellulare, data la loro frequentazione, era abbastanza scontato. Magari l'ha chiamato su quello perchè quello di lavoro era spento ed era un'emergenza. Voglio dire... non è detto che abbiano ripreso, piuttosto credo che l'incertezza, comprensibilissima, sia per te oramai insopportabile e che tu preferisca piuttosto credere al peggio ma non doverti più arrovellare... sbaglio?



però un marito lastricato di buone intenzioni avrebbe dovuto eliminare il numero dato anche alla tipa
anche solo perchè non accadesse quello che è successo


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothy, abbi pazienza... è sua moglie. Le cose che una moglie attenta sa del marito non sono paragonabili a quelle che un marito, per quanto attento, può sapere di una moglie. Se avete un cellulare lo sappiamo, se state nascondendo qualcosa lo sappiamo.Anche le password, fidati, non sono per nulla un problema. Perchè sappiamo come ragionate, vi abbiamo visto reagire alle cose della vita e conosciamo i vostri processi mentali. Poi avere le prove è un altro step, bisogna avere voglia di cercarle e di sbattervele sotto al naso... e francamente quello è proprio uno sporco lavoro.



si le mogli sanno...io ho letto delle mail ancora prima che le potesse aprire lui....mail di una casella di posta creata ad hoc...lui ancora oggi non si spiega come abbia fatto ad averla...
beh io sono entrata anche nella sua(di lei)casella di posta....ho letto tutto..ma poi mi sono fermata...se avessi voluto avrei avuto anche il tabulato telefonico di lei...non solo di lui...
anche chi non sa accendere  un pc diventa un genio informatico...


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> però un marito lastricato di buone intenzioni avrebbe dovuto eliminare il numero dato anche alla tipaanche solo perchè non accadesse quello che è successo


esatto, una bella black list e via......e invece :incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> però un marito lastricato di buone intenzioni avrebbe dovuto eliminare il numero dato anche alla tipa
> anche solo perchè non accadesse quello che è successo





farfalla ha detto:


> E fai bene ma mettilo al corrente. Del tipo "Spero tu non sia convinto di essere riuscito a prendermi per il culo, perchè so qual è la verità e da ora in poi mi faccio i c...i miei"
> Almeno che rosichi un pochino


Quoto entrambe!!! 
Il consiglio di farfalla è....fantastico!!! :up:


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E fai bene ma mettilo al corrente. Del tipo "Spero tu non sia convinto di essere riuscito a prendermi per il culo, perchè so qual è la verità e da ora in poi mi faccio i c...i miei"
> Almeno che rosichi un pochino


Lui sa bene che non me la sono bevuta la sua scusa da due soldi!
Sa anche che per me cambierà tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui sa bene che non me la sono bevuta la sua scusa da due soldi!
> Sa anche che per me cambierà tutto.


Perfetto! Allora tanti auguri che finalmente tu possa ritrovare un po' di serenità


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

*ho fatto bene...*

...a controllare.
Almeno adesso so e non controllo più.


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui sa bene che non me la sono bevuta la sua scusa da due soldi!
> Sa anche che per me cambierà tutto.


ha paura di trovare le valigie fuori dalla porta?



farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto! Allora tanti auguri che finalmente tu possa ritrovare un po' di serenità


spero che cambi tutto così tanto, da aprire il forum un giorno e trovare il tuo nik cambiato da ferita a Luminosa


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ha paura di trovare le valigie fuori dalla porta?
> 
> 
> spero che cambi tutto così tanto, da aprire il forum un giorno e trovare il tuo nik cambiato da ferita a Luminosa


Forse ha più paura che vado via io...
Luminosa...bè ci vorrà un po' di tempo, ma piano piano...chissà :smile:


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> spero che cambi tutto così tanto, da aprire il forum un giorno e trovare il tuo nik cambiato da ferita a Luminosa




:up::up::up:


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Forse ha più paura che vado via io...
> Luminosa...bè ci vorrà un po' di tempo, ma piano piano...chissà :smile:


sei più forte di quello che ora credi, hai in te risorse che nemmeno immagini, altrimenti non saresti stata così male per cercare di sistemare tutto


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sei più forte di quello che ora credi, hai in te risorse che nemmeno immagini, altrimenti non saresti stata così male per cercare di sistemare tutto


le forze devono arrivare, altrimenti si annega, ed io non voglio morire per colpe non mie :smile:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> e' il suo cellulare privato il cui numero conosciamo in pochi.
> Ho trovato una sua telefonata (di lei) senza risposta.
> Probabilmente lui non ha sentito il telefono suonare (infatti era silenzioso) *e non ha cancellato la sua chiamata.*


Questo depone a favore di tuo marito e della sua buona fede.
Considerato che do per scontato che lui sappia che tu lo controlli, perchè non credo sia cretino, il fatto che:
1) Non abbia risposto alla telefonata è perchè non se l'aspettava.
2) Non l'ha cancellata quindi lei non è nei suoi pensieri. E poi ripeto sapendo che lo controlli come la gestapo i casi sono due.
O vuole farsi lasciare o davvero è in buona fede, perchè manco un cretino fa un errore del genere.


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> le forze devono arrivare, altrimenti si annega, ed io non voglio morire per colpe non mie :smile:


Brava


----------



## Konrad (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo depone a favore di tuo marito e della sua buona fede.
> Considerato che do per scontato che lui sappia che tu lo controlli, perchè non credo sia cretino, il fatto che:
> 1) Non abbia risposto alla telefonata è perchè non se l'aspettava.
> 2) Non l'ha cancellata quindi lei non è nei suoi pensieri. E poi ripeto sapendo che lo controlli come la gestapo i casi sono due.
> O vuole farsi lasciare o davvero è in buona fede, perchè manco un cretino fa un errore del genere.


Ti vorrei ricordare che io scoprii il tradimento grazie alla cronologia di IE, Google Maps con l'albergo.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Sarà il cellulare del "ora ti metto alla prova"..."occhio a sgarrare".... cmq se é cosi' convinta bisogna crederle, no?



pero'lui e'molto invornito...io il mio cell privato mai dato a donne con le quali avevo storie..ne tengo uno apposta in ufficio..da dove esce ben raramente..ma come si fa'???


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> le forze devono arrivare, altrimenti si annega, ed io non voglio morire per colpe non mie :smile:


BRAVA

io però una vendetta con i fiocchi a questo punto me la studierei.....
eh si in questo caso ci sta prorpio....
perchè dopo tanta fatica,dopo aver quasi creduto..no no non è giusto...
ma se si vogliono così tanto dico io perchè non lasciano la prorpia famiglia per farsene una prorpia????
perchè far soffrire tutte queste persone???

i
io tel'ho detto

BUSSEREI ALLA PORTA DEL MARITO.....


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo depone a favore di tuo marito e della sua buona fede.
> Considerato che do per scontato che lui sappia che tu lo controlli, perchè non credo sia cretino, il fatto che:
> 1) Non abbia risposto alla telefonata è perchè non se l'aspettava.
> 2) Non l'ha cancellata quindi lei non è nei suoi pensieri. E poi ripeto sapendo che lo controlli come la gestapo i casi sono due.
> O vuole farsi lasciare o davvero è in buona fede, perchè manco un cretino fa un errore del genere.


Io penso questo:
- lui l'ha chiamata da quel cellulare (infatti non c'erano telefonate in uscita, tutto cancellato!), lei lo ha richiamato e lui non ha sentito il suono perchè il cell. era silenzioso.
Forse non pensava che lei lo richiamasse...forse pensava che lei lo richiamasse senza mostrare il numero...insomma era tranquillo...
Ma tanto prima o dopo i nodi vengono al pettine!!!
Gli uomini poi non sono furbi come le donne!!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo depone a favore di tuo marito e della sua buona fede.
> Considerato che do per scontato che lui sappia che tu lo controlli, perchè non credo sia cretino, il fatto che:
> 1) Non abbia risposto alla telefonata è perchè non se l'aspettava.
> 2) Non l'ha cancellata quindi lei non è nei suoi pensieri. E poi ripeto sapendo che lo controlli come la gestapo i casi sono due.
> O vuole farsi lasciare o davvero è in buona fede, perchè manco un cretino fa un errore del genere.



non lo volevo scrivere..ma e'ovvio Tebe...un mio amico ha fatto lo stesso...lasciato acceso,andato in garage,e intanto sms dell''ammmooooorrre''....io all'ex moglie non l'ho mai detto..e'chiarissimo pero'.
Ma Tebe,fidati..che ne ne intendo moltooooooooo...se tutti fossero Lothar e Tebe...a cosa servirebbero gli avvocati e i giudici???


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> BRAVA
> 
> io però una vendetta con i fiocchi a questo punto me la studierei.....
> eh si in questo caso ci sta prorpio....
> ...


Se busso alla porta del marito finisce anche il mio matrimonio.
Io vorrei che continuasse, per ora...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io penso questo:
> - lui l'ha chiamata da quel cellulare (infatti non c'erano telefonate in uscita, tutto cancellato!), lei lo ha richiamato e lui non ha sentito il suono perchè il cell. era silenzioso.
> Forse non pensava che lei lo richiamasse...forse pensava che lei lo richiamasse senza mostrare il numero...insomma era tranquillo...
> Ma tanto prima o dopo i nodi vengono al pettine!!!
> Gli uomini poi non sono furbi come le donne!!


infatti la mia quasiamante mi chiama dal suo cell privato..sempre in anonimo..al mio cell segreto....questa si chiama SICUREZZA.....


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo depone a favore di tuo marito e della sua buona fede.
> Considerato che do per scontato che lui sappia che tu lo controlli, perchè non credo sia cretino, il fatto che:
> 1) Non abbia risposto alla telefonata è perchè non se l'aspettava.
> 2) Non l'ha cancellata quindi lei non è nei suoi pensieri. E poi ripeto sapendo che lo controlli come la gestapo i casi sono due.
> O vuole farsi lasciare o davvero è in buona fede, perchè manco un cretino fa un errore del genere.


Anch'io la penso così. Ciliegina


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Ti vorrei ricordare che io scoprii il tradimento grazie alla cronologia di IE, Google Maps con l'albergo.


...a questo punto mi sento un genio del male del tradimento...


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso così. Ciliegina


Davvero devo sperare che non gli frega niente di lei? 
Guardate che se ci credo poi mi faccio male eh..?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Davvero devo sperare che non gli frega niente di lei?
> Guardate che se ci credo poi mi faccio male eh..?


tanto più male di così non puoi fartene, quindi guarda i fatti.
In questo anno e mezzo di controlli hai mai beccato qualcosa?
Non mi sembra.
Se questa telefonata è l'unica prova che tu hai per dire che la loro storia continua.
Ripigliati ferita.
Gli Elfi non esistono


----------



## Konrad (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tanto più male di così non puoi fartene, quindi guarda i fatti.
> In questo anno e mezzo di controlli hai mai beccato qualcosa?
> Non mi sembra.
> Se questa telefonata è l'unica prova che tu hai per dire che la loro storia continua.
> ...


Anche questo è vero. Sebbene forse la prova più forte (e non so come sia tutta la storia) non è solo il non beccare nulla di anomalo ma il tuo stato emotivo, il quanto lui sappia provarti (con i fatti prima ancora che con le parole) che tiene solo a te.
Se ci riesce è difficile (ma non impossibile) che finga, se non ci riesce... anche se non c'è più lei magari non ne vale più la pena. Si deve sempre lottare in due e non da soli.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tanto più male di così non puoi fartene, quindi guarda i fatti.
> In questo anno e mezzo di controlli hai mai beccato qualcosa?
> Non mi sembra.
> Se questa telefonata è l'unica prova che tu hai per dire che la loro storia continua.
> ...


Ferita, c'ha ragione Tebe. A mente lucida può essere come dice lei. Calmati solo un po'.
Ciliegina


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se busso alla porta del marito finisce anche il mio matrimonio.
> Io vorrei che continuasse, per ora...



magari è un figo della madonna....
magari vi consolate e vi fate passare il magone...
scusa ma prenderla a ridere ogni tanto fa bene...

certo sarebbe figlo inventarvi una relazione farla scoprire a loro...resterebbero di cacca....


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io penso questo:
> - lui l'ha chiamata da quel cellulare (infatti non c'erano telefonate in uscita, tutto cancellato!), *lei lo ha richiamato e lui non ha sentito il suono perchè il cell. era silenzioso.*
> *Forse non pensava che lei lo richiamasse...forse pensava che lei lo richiamasse senza mostrare il numero...insomma era tranquillo..*.
> Ma tanto prima o dopo i nodi vengono al pettine!!!
> Gli uomini poi non sono furbi come le donne!!


Ma come ragioni???
E' una tesi stiracchiata all'ennesima potenza dai!!!
E' una minchiata galattica!
Attieniti ai fatti maledizione!


----------



## Konrad (11 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari è un figo della madonna....
> magari vi consolate e vi fate passare il magone...
> scusa ma prenderla a ridere ogni tanto fa bene...
> certo sarebbe figlo inventarvi una relazione farla scoprire a loro...resterebbero di cacca....


Come la barzelletta delle due amiche per strada.
"Toh, che buffo! Dal lato opposto mio marito passeggia con il mio amante!"
"Stavo per dirti la stessa cosa!"


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ferita, c'ha ragione Tebe. A mente lucida può essere come dice lei. Calmati solo un po'.
> Ciliegina


Che ne so...a me lui sembra tanto innamorato di me...:smile:

Ma la telefonata su quel cellulare non dovevo trovarla!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Davvero devo sperare che non gli frega niente di lei?
> Guardate che se ci credo poi mi faccio male eh..?


Ferita, non devi sperare o immaginare. Devi guardare i fatti, la realtà. I fatti sono una telefonata senza risposta in un anno e mezzo: se tu avessi deciso di credere nuovamente a tuo marito, quella telefonata da sola non ti avrebbe fatto parlare di separazione, ma tu hai continuato a dubitare. Io non so se hai ragione o torto a dubitare di lui, da quello che hai scritto non ho mai capito se tuo marito si sia impegnato a conquistare nuovamente la tua fiducia e il tuo amore, ho solo capito che continuavi a dubitare, a immaginare. Il consiglio che ti posso dare è questo: se ti vuoi separare da tuo marito fallo, fallo perchè non gli hai mai perdonato il tradimento e non trovi le motivazioni per passare oltre e cominciare nuovamente assieme a lui. Non farlo per una telefonata senza risposta.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che ne so...a me lui sembra tanto innamorato di me...:smile:
> 
> *Ma la telefonata su quel cellulare non dovevo trovarla!!!*


Infatti. Perchè spii. Ed è una cosa brutta da fare.
Attieniti ai fatti.
E i fatti dicono che lui ti sembra (è) tanto innamorato di te,

Certo che non dovevi trovarla.
Perchè continui a non fidarti e davvero sei incommentabile perchè lui sta facendo tutto il possibile.
Tu vuoi beccarlo.
Punto.
Non ti fotte niente di tutto.
Vuoi. Beccarlo.
Maddai..


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ferita, non devi sperare o immaginare. Devi guardare i fatti, la realtà. I fatti sono una telefonata senza risposta in un anno e mezzo: se tu avessi deciso di credere nuovamente a tuo marito, quella telefonata da sola non ti avrebbe fatto parlare di separazione, ma tu hai continuato a dubitare. Io non so se hai ragione o torto a dubitare di lui, da quello che hai scritto non ho mai capito se tuo marito si sia impegnato a conquistare nuovamente la tua fiducia e il tuo amore, ho solo capito che continuavi a dubitare, a immaginare. Il consiglio che ti posso dare è questo: se ti vuoi separare da tuo marito fallo, fallo perchè non gli hai mai perdonato il tradimento e non trovi le motivazioni per passare oltre e cominciare nuovamente assieme a lui. Non farlo per una telefonata senza risposta.[/QUOTE
> 
> Una telefonata senza risposta su un telefono PRIVATO il cui numero conosciamo in pochi.
> Lei non avrebbe MAI dovuto telefonare lì...a meno che si sono SEMPRE telefonati da quel cellulare e lui cancellava regolarmente le chiamate, tranne l'ultima, che gli è sfuggita....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Una telefonata senza risposta su un telefono PRIVATO il cui numero conosciamo in pochi.
> Lei non avrebbe MAI dovuto telefonare lì...a meno che si sono SEMPRE telefonati da quel cellulare e lui cancellava regolarmente le chiamate, tranne l'ultima, che gli è sfuggita....


Ferita... LEI ERA LA SUA AMANTE!!!! Ce l'aveva il numero... per forza! Ti posso fare io un'ipotesi? Lei ci sta ancora provando, lo chiama anche sul cell privato e lui non le risponde... non la richiama, fino a prova contraria... quindi?
Ma secondo te... a meno che tuo marito non sia un coglione stratosferico, sapendo che tu controlli e perquisisci come il KGB... non si sarebbe procurato un altro cell di cui TU non sapevi nulla, se avesse voluto continuare a sentirla di nascosto?


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ferita... LEI ERA LA SUA AMANTE!!!! Ce l'aveva il numero... per forza! Ti posso fare io un'ipotesi? Lei ci sta ancora provando, lo chiama anche sul cell privato e lui non le risponde... non la richiama, fino a prova contraria... quindi?Ma secondo te... a meno che tuo marito non sia un coglione stratosferico, sapendo che tu controlli e perquisisci come il KGB... non si sarebbe procurato un altro cell di cui TU non sapevi nulla, se avesse voluto continuare a sentirla di nascosto?


scusate ma nel 2012 se voglio posso mandare in black list ogni telefonata non presente in rubrica, anonimi compresi.....suvvia.....


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> scusate ma nel 2012 se voglio posso mandare in black list ogni telefonata non presente in rubrica, anonimi compresi.....suvvia.....


Non ho capito niente


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> scusate ma nel 2012 *se voglio *posso mandare in black list ogni telefonata non presente in rubrica, anonimi compresi.....suvvia.....


... ma magari non vuoi, o hai un cellulare vecchio, o non sei tecnologicamente adeguato e non sai come fare, o non hai pensato di farlo. Io non l'ho mai fatto... piuttosto non rispondo.


----------



## bubu (11 Aprile 2012)

mi dispiace molto ferita! 
non so che interpretazione dare alla telefonata, potresti avere ragione come potrebbero averla quelli che sostengono che non sia così...
però se hai deciso che lui continui a tradirti non vedo perchè tu voglia proseguire con questo matrimonio...a stirare, cucinare, lavare...
spero che qualsiasi cosa tu decida sia per il tuo bene


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Ferita adesso calmati perchè stai esagerando! tu la cosa storta la vuoi trovare per forza! non farti paranoie...e se devi vivere cosi separati e lascia perdere! se continui in questo modo ti verrà un colpo....


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Sebbene forse la prova più forte (e non so come sia tutta la storia) non è solo il non beccare nulla di anomalo ma il tuo stato emotivo, *il quanto lui sappia provarti (con i fatti prima ancora che con le parole) che tiene solo a te.*
> Se ci riesce è difficile (ma non impossibile) che finga, se non ci riesce... anche se non c'è più lei magari non ne vale più la pena. Si deve sempre lottare in due e non da soli.




Purtroppo, i fatti non sono un banco di prova obiettivo.
Non con certi uomini...puoi benissimo non accorgerti di nulla dal loro comportamento, sempre uguale e positivo.
E' anche per quello che quando ti arriva la mazzata vai fuori di testa.


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo, i fatti non sono un banco di prova obiettivo.
> Non con certi uomini...puoi benissimo non accorgerti di nulla dal loro comportamento, sempre uguale e positivo.
> E' anche per quello che quando ti arriva la mazzata vai fuori di testa.


Io sono davvero tanto confusa, per il momento mi prendo "una pausa di riflessione", fortunatamente ho delle cose nuove da fare, speriamo che mi distraggano così nel frattempo mi si leva la nebbia dal cervello :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io sono davvero tanto confusa, per il momento mi prendo "una pausa di riflessione", fortunatamente ho delle cose nuove da fare, speriamo che mi distraggano così nel frattempo mi si leva la nebbia dal cervello :smile:


Oh brava, pensa ad altro, ok? pensa che è primavera... e qui fa un freddo boia. Altro che rondini... sono arrivati i pinguini.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2012)

FERITA.
Non fare solo la mia fine, è molto squallida. Credimi


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothy, abbi pazienza... è sua moglie. Le cose che una moglie attenta sa del marito non sono paragonabili a quelle che un marito, per quanto attento, può sapere di una moglie. Se avete un cellulare lo sappiamo, se state nascondendo qualcosa lo sappiamo.Anche le password, fidati, non sono per nulla un problema. Perchè sappiamo come ragionate, vi abbiamo visto reagire alle cose della vita e conosciamo i vostri processi mentali. Poi avere le prove è un altro step, bisogna avere voglia di cercarle e di sbattervele sotto al naso... e francamente quello è proprio uno sporco lavoro.


Condivido in pieno tutto.....
Ma questi ometti non riescono a capirlo....


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Davvero devo sperare che non gli frega niente di lei?
> Guardate che se ci credo poi mi faccio male eh..?



MI spiace per te......

SEcondo me un lato positivo c'è ....
OK tu pensi che la loro storia continui e sia .....
cominci a vivere la vita diversamente e non in funzione di lui ....
cominciando a vedere le cose dall'esterno e più distaccata le cose saranno più lucide....


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> MI spiace per te......
> 
> SEcondo me un lato positivo c'è ....
> OK tu pensi che la loro storia continui e sia .....
> ...


Anche io la penso così.
Intanto vivo...poi quel che sarà sarà...solo il tempo lo saprà dire.


----------



## elena_ (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ferita, non devi sperare o immaginare. Devi guardare i fatti, la realtà. I fatti sono una telefonata senza risposta in un anno e mezzo: se tu avessi deciso di credere nuovamente a tuo marito, quella telefonata da sola non ti avrebbe fatto parlare di separazione, ma tu hai continuato a dubitare. Io non so se hai ragione o torto a dubitare di lui, da quello che hai scritto non ho mai capito se tuo marito si sia impegnato a conquistare nuovamente la tua fiducia e il tuo amore, ho solo capito che continuavi a dubitare, a immaginare. Il consiglio che ti posso dare è questo: se ti vuoi separare da tuo marito fallo, fallo perchè non gli hai mai perdonato il tradimento e non trovi le motivazioni per passare oltre e cominciare nuovamente assieme a lui. Non farlo per una telefonata senza risposta.


quoto
Ferita imprimi nella tua mente queste parole

guardare i fatti
tutto il resto sono solo film che ti costruisci nella tua testa
ossessioni


----------



## elena_ (11 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si le mogli sanno...io ho letto delle mail ancora prima che le potesse aprire lui....mail di una casella di posta creata ad hoc...lui ancora oggi non si spiega come abbia fatto ad averla...
> beh io sono entrata anche nella sua(di lei)casella di posta....ho letto tutto..ma poi mi sono fermata...se avessi voluto avrei avuto anche il tabulato telefonico di lei...non solo di lui...
> anche chi non sa accendere  un pc diventa un genio informatico...


tutto questo però è passibile di reato
lo sai?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> scusate ma nel 2012 se voglio posso mandare in black list ogni telefonata non presente in rubrica, anonimi compresi.....suvvia.....


O altrimenti visto che quel numero ce lo hanno in pochi butto via il cell e mi compro una sim e ridò il numero a quei pochi tranne lei...
Forse ha ragione Tebe e leggendola potrebbe essere però se capisci che tua moglie non è serena fai tutto quello che ti è  possibile per farla star tranquilla e cambiare cell è il minimo che puoi fare


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> tutto questo però è passibile di reato
> lo sai?



Tutte queste''belle''notizie mi mettono un po'di paura..pero'io ho l'abitudine di cancellare,dalla email segreta,tutto subito..non si sa mai...certo che se uno ha accesso per lavoroa queste informazioni,ci mette un amen a sgamarti..credo basti mettere il cfiscale e saltano fuori le sim che uno ha...


----------



## Missix (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce
> Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
> A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
> Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più.
> Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.


Non so se confondo a tua storia con un'altra, ma sbaglio o lavorano insieme? In tal caso non ti sembra strano che lei abbia bisogno di chiamarlo se può vederlo tutti i giorni? Che motivo c'è di rischiarsela cosi? Mmmmh, forse ha sbagliato realmente numero, numero che sicuramente aveva già.


----------



## elena_ (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tutte queste''belle''notizie mi mettono un po'di paura..pero'io ho l'abitudine di cancellare,dalla email segreta,tutto subito..non si sa mai...certo che se uno ha accesso per lavoroa queste informazioni,ci mette un amen a sgamarti..credo basti mettere il cfiscale e saltano fuori le sim che uno ha...


non sono un'esperta in materia
ma credo sia violazione della privacy


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O altrimenti visto che quel numero ce lo hanno in pochi butto via il cell e mi compro una sim e ridò il numero a quei pochi tranne lei...
> Forse ha ragione Tebe e leggendola potrebbe essere però se capisci che tua moglie non è serena fai tutto quello che ti è possibile per farla star tranquilla e cambiare cell è il minimo che puoi fare


Farfy... lavorano assieme, si vedono tutti i giorni... non avrebbe avuto senso cambiare il cellulare.


----------



## tesla (11 Aprile 2012)

credo che anche un agente della CIA abbia un momento di black out nel controllo di tutti i suoi gesti, magari piove, gli sta volando l'ombrello, ha due sacchetti della spesa per braccio da cui ruzzolano delle arance, un automobilista lo sta sfanculando e lui gli risponde a tono, nel frattempo decide di mettersi in tasca il famoso cellulare segreto di cui nessuno conosce l'esistenza, e lo fa in automatico, senza la minima presenza neuronale nel gesto.
e oplà, se lo porta a casa :smile:
oppure oplà si dimentica di cancellare una chiamata persa
oppure oplà si dimentica di chiamare col numero anonimo
e oplà la moglie/marito lo becca e lo apre come un capretto da cima a fondo


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Farfy... lavorano assieme, si vedono tutti i giorni... non avrebbe avuto senso cambiare il cellulare.


Vedevo il mio amante 2/3 volte la settimana più il sabato (non sempre da soli) e comunque ci mandavamo decine di messaggi al giorno e ci chiamavamo una volta al gg......
In queste storie è vero tutto e il contrario di tutto secondo me


----------



## Missix (11 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> tutto questo però è passibile di reato
> lo sai?


me lo immagino il marito che va alla polizia a dire "mettevo tranquillamente le corna a mia moglie e sapete cosa ha osato fare? Ha violato la mia privacy spiando il mio pc!"...e giù tutti a ridere


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O altrimenti visto che quel numero ce lo hanno in pochi butto via il cell e mi compro una sim e ridò il numero a quei pochi tranne lei...Forse ha ragione Tebe e leggendola potrebbe essere però se capisci che tua moglie non è serena fai tutto quello che ti è  possibile per farla star tranquilla e cambiare cell è il minimo che puoi fare


Esatto :up:


----------



## tesla (11 Aprile 2012)

violazione della privacy :rotfl:


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedevo il mio amante 2/3 volte la settimana più il sabato (non sempre da soli) e comunque ci mandavamo decine di messaggi al giorno e ci chiamavamo una volta al gg......
> In queste storie è vero tutto e il contrario di tutto secondo me


Infatti può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ma quando viene a mancare la fiducia diventa "tutto" e mai il contrario


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> credo che anche un agente della CIA abbia un momento di black out nel controllo di tutti i suoi gesti, magari piove, gli sta volando l'ombrello, ha due sacchetti della spesa per braccio da cui ruzzolano delle arance, un automobilista lo sta sfanculando e lui gli risponde a tono, nel frattempo decide di mettersi in tasca il famoso cellulare segreto di cui nessuno conosce l'esistenza, e lo fa in automatico, senza la minima presenza neuronale nel gesto.e oplà, se lo porta a casa :smileppure oplà si dimentica di cancellare una chiamata persaoppure oplà si dimentica di chiamare col numero anonimoe oplà la moglie/marito lo becca e lo apre come un capretto da cima a fondo


dopo le parole di Tesla direi che tutto é possibile


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Esatto :up:


Si va beh.
Ma stiamo parlando di una moglie che per un anno e mezzo ha controllato ogni cosa senza trovare niente.
*NIENTE!!!!
*Senza contare che Ferita scrive che lei si sente amata e lo sente sincero.
Mizzica ma siete proprio a senso unico!
.
*

*


----------



## elena_ (11 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> me lo immagino il marito che va alla polizia a dire "mettevo tranquillamente le corna a mia moglie e sapete cosa ha osato fare? Ha violato la mia privacy spiando il mio pc!"...e giù tutti a ridere


in questo caso la moglie passerebbe dalla parte della ragione a quella del torto
credo possano essere documentate come prove di un tradimento solo fotografie scattate in luoghi pubblici
e comunque cercando in rete se ne trovano delle belle


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si va beh.
> Ma stiamo parlando di una moglie che per un anno e mezzo ha controllato ogni cosa senza trovare niente.
> *NIENTE!!!!
> *Senza contare che Ferita scrive che lei si sente amata e lo sente sincero.
> ...



Tebe!!! Si vedono tutti i giorni!!! Che potrei mai trovare????
Dovrei mettere le telecamere in ufficio....
Mi è bastata una telefonata su un cellulare il cui numero lo sappiamo in pochissimi a farmi capire che la storia continua, no?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> in questo caso la moglie passerebbe dalla parte della ragione a quella del torto
> credo possano essere documentate come prove di un tradimento solo fotografie scattate in luoghi pubblici
> e comunque cercando in rete se ne trovano delle belle


Non penso che il problema sia passare dalla parte del torto.
Le prove non sempre si cercano per poi portarle in tribunale a volte servono solo a far ammettere il tradimento proprio quando uno continua a negare.
io ho tradito mio marito e il giorno che mi porta delle prove "rubate" dal mio pc o cellulare dubito che farò l'insignata perchè ha violato la mia privacy, se l'ha fatto è perchè ha avuto il sentore che qualcosa non andasse. In quel caso attaccarsi alla privacy violata è ancora più da vili che l'aver tradito.


----------



## tradito77 (11 Aprile 2012)

Ferita,

al tuo posto penso che mi sentirei esattamente come te.
Ora che a me sta andando abbastanza bene, se scoprissi un minimo contatto con l'ex-amante mi crollerebbe di nuovo il mondo addosso e questa volta prenderei una decisione drastica.
Ora sta a te, prendere questo come la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso e troncare con lui, oppure esigere qualcosa di forte come il cambio di lavoro.
Non puoi continuare a farti male.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Tebe!!! Si vedono tutti i giorni!!! Che potrei mai trovare????
> Dovrei mettere le telecamere in ufficio....
> Mi è bastata una telefonata su un cellulare il cui numero lo sappiamo in pochissimi a farmi capire che la storia continua, no?


Non ti rispondo neanche


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Anzi si ti rispondo.
Anche Mattia e la sua ex si vedevano e vedono tutti i giorni al lavoro.
Eppure ho trovato il mondo quando sono andata a cercare.
Cosa stai a dire dai...


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo neanche





:rotfl:


----------



## Missix (11 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> in questo caso la moglie passerebbe dalla parte della ragione a quella del torto
> credo possano essere documentate come prove di un tradimento solo fotografie scattate in luoghi pubblici
> e comunque cercando in rete se ne trovano delle belle


Si ridevo giusto del paradosso in sé. Oltre alle corna pure la denuncia!!! E' il modo migliore per trasformare una moglie tradita in un'assassina


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Tebe!!! Si vedono tutti i giorni!!! Che potrei mai trovare????Dovrei mettere le telecamere in ufficio....Mi è bastata una telefonata su un cellulare il cui numero lo sappiamo in pochissimi a farmi capire che la storia continua, no?


Oddio lavorando tutti i giorni possono parlarsi a tu per tu sempre.....a che scopo chiamare sul cell? dai....é da stronze


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ferita,
> 
> al tuo posto penso che mi sentirei esattamente come te.
> Ora che a me sta andando abbastanza bene, se scoprissi un minimo contatto con l'ex-amante mi crollerebbe di nuovo il mondo addosso e questa volta prenderei una decisione drastica.
> ...


Non posso continuare a farmi male, lo so....ma posso fare che non me ne frega più niente di lui e vivo la mia vita al di là delle sue bassezze...
Se ci riesco ho fatto 13 :smile:


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Oddio lavorando tutti i giorni posso parlarsi a tu per tu sempre.....a che scopo chiamare sul cell? dai....é da stronze


Si sono telefonati per gli auguri di Pasqua  E' vero!! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Oddio lavorando tutti i giorni possono parlarsi a tu per tu sempre.....a che scopo chiamare sul cell? dai....é da stronze


No. Non è da stronze. E' da cretini globali.
E questa da sola sarebbe un ottima ragione per lasciare il marito.
Scemi si ma fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Oddio lavorando tutti i giorni possono parlarsi a tu per tu sempre.....a che scopo chiamare sul cell? dai....é da stronze


o forse è la prova che si sia trattato veramente di un errore, no? Non avrebbe senso rischiare con una telefonata se posso vederti il giorno successivo. E per 8 ore lavorative!


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Si sono telefonati per gli auguri di Pasqua  E' vero!! :rotfl:


come detto da Tebe é da cretini globali......lui vuole tenere i piede in 2 scarpe e lei vuole che la cosa si sappia in giro


----------



## ferita (11 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> come detto da Tebe é da cretini globali......lui vuole tenere i piede in 2 scarpe e lei vuole che la cosa si sappia in giro


Lui vuole tenere i piedi in due scarpe...lei sperava che lui cancellasse!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> o forse è la prova che si sia trattato veramente di un errore, no? Non avrebbe senso rischiare con una telefonata se posso vederti il giorno successivo. E per 8 ore lavorative!


Dipende..hai mai tradito?
e non tanto per tradire ma coinvolta di testa da una persona. non parlo di amore..
Fai cose che ti fanno rischiare, sai che non dovresti ma è più forte di te....


Ferita non voglio convincerti che lui ti tradisce anzi probabilmente non lo fa ma continua a sentirla per lavoro, per un saluto, non lo so. 
Anch'io sento ancora il mio amante e non ci frequentiamo più da quasi due anni...sono rapporti strani che ti restano attaccati. non so come spiegarti. Cerco solo di darti una visione dall'altra parte della barricata....L'unica cosa che mi differenzia da lui è che mio marito non ci ha mai scoperti quindi quello che faccio ora mi sembra meno "grave"....


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Si sono telefonati per gli auguri di Pasqua  E' vero!! :rotfl:



meno male che lavoro dda solo in ufficio...troppo ridere...ahahahahah..che razza di invorniti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> meno male che lavoro dda solo in ufficio...troppo ridere...ahahahahah..che razza di invorniti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Concordo lotharuccio.


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> FERITA.
> Non fare solo la mia fine, è molto squallida. Credimi


che fine hai fatto?
cioè?
se ti va di raccontare


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> tutto questo però è passibile di reato
> lo sai?


è reato, e credo anche che le prove in tribunale non valgano nulla in quanto ottenute in modo illegale


----------



## Missix (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende..hai mai tradito?
> e non tanto per tradire ma coinvolta di testa da una persona. non parlo di amore..
> Fai cose che ti fanno rischiare, sai che non dovresti ma è più forte di te....
> 
> ...


No, non ho mai tradito ma sono stata un'amante e capisco quel rischio che intendi, però qui non si parla di vedere l'altro 1 o 2 volte la settimana, ma tutti i giorni e per parecchie ore. Poi tutto può essere, ma credo ci siano delle basi per valutare anche l'opzione di un banale errore. Lei aveva il numero in memoria da tempo e ha sbagliato a chiamare. A me è successo più volte di chiamare una persona invece che un'altra.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> No, non ho mai tradito ma sono stata un'amante e capisco quel rischio che intendi, però qui non si parla di vedere l'altro 1 o 2 volte la settimana, ma tutti i giorni e per parecchie ore. Poi tutto può essere, ma credo ci siano delle basi per valutare anche l'opzione di un banale errore. *Lei aveva il numero in memoria da tempo e ha sbagliato a chiamare. A me è successo più volte di chiamare una persona invece che un'altra*.


Quoto:up:
Io ho solo detto che al posto del marito quel numero l'avrei eliminato


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedevo il mio amante 2/3 volte la settimana più il sabato (non sempre da soli) e comunque ci mandavamo decine di messaggi al giorno e ci chiamavamo una volta al gg......
> In queste storie è vero tutto e il contrario di tutto secondo me


Assolutamente. Volevo solo dire che, dato che loro si vedono tutti i giorni per lavoro, che quindi si sentono per mail e telefono normalmente, cancellare il suo numero dall'altro cellulare o cambiare numero perchè lei non lo potesse chiamare... sarebbe solo stato un gesto teatrale.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo lotharuccio.



donna..lotharuccio non mi piace....non usarlo piu'se non vuoi che si abbatta la sindrome del maxim......:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna..lotharuccio non mi piace....non usarlo piu'se non vuoi che si abbatta la sindrome del maxim......:carneval:


non so cosa sia la sindrome del maxim ma meglio che stia in campana....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Volevo solo dire che, dato che loro si vedono tutti i giorni per lavoro, che quindi si sentono per mail e telefono normalmente, cancellare il suo numero dall'altro cellulare o cambiare numero perchè lei non lo potesse chiamare... sarebbe solo stato un gesto teatrale.


condivido ma se può servire a far star più serena tua moglie perchè non farlo?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non so cosa sia la sindrome del maxim ma meglio che stia in campana....




www.*motelmaxim*.it


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non so cosa sia la sindrome del maxim ma meglio che stia in campana....


se ci vai più che altro stai in caRAmpana...


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> www.*motelmaxim*.it


No scusa...mi sembra figo!
Ma porta sfiga?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

No. Ho cambiato idea.
Troppo....vecchio.
No no. Troppi velluti. Robe rosse....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Ho cambiato idea.
> Troppo....vecchio.
> No no. Troppi velluti. Robe rosse....


te l'avevo detto...


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'avevo detto...


Sbri...come fai a conoscere certi posti?
Vuoi vedere che....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri...come fai a conoscere certi posti?
> Vuoi vedere che....


Tebina... è che tu hai di me questa immagine carampanica... e per carità... come diceva De Sica ... 'per me... oramai'. Ma di quando Sbri era una giovane gorgone... ancora si narra in certi luoghi. E ho continuato a tenermi informata... non si sa mai.


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebina... è che tu hai di me questa immagine carampanica... e per carità... come diceva De Sica ... 'per me... oramai'. Ma di quando Sbri era una giovane gorgone... ancora si narra in certi luoghi. E ho continuato a tenermi informata... non si sa mai.


cmq  a me sto maxim non mi piace....


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Ho cambiato idea.
> Troppo....vecchio.
> No no. Troppi velluti. Robe rosse....



perche'da brava invornita hai guardato male,,il motel non l'albergo...non vedi che privacy???e'impossibile essere beccati..c'e ne uno a MI e uno qua'...e basta...
vero Sbri????sembra tanto santina...invece....

spero di collaudarlo molto presto..scherzi a parte
:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Sbri????sembra* tanto santina*...invece....:rotfl:


... questo è un film che vi siete fatti voi... io ho solo detto di essere sempre stata fedele a mio marito, ed è vero. Mica vi ho detto cosa ho fatto prima


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq  a me sto maxim non mi piace....


Nemmeno a me...mi fa poco sesso, anche se il bagno della suite è molto bello! *_*

Se proprio devo fare un sacrificio in hotel, preferisco questo: http://www.ilmoresco.it/it/hotel_5_stelle_il_moresco_ischia
Oppure i bellissimi royal e vesuvio di Napoli...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me...*mi fa poco sesso*, anche se il bagno della suite è molto bello! *_*
> 
> Se proprio devo fare un sacrificio in hotel, preferisco questo: http://www.ilmoresco.it/it/hotel_5_stelle_il_moresco_ischia
> Oppure i bellissimi royal e vesuvio di Napoli...:carneval:



IDEM...

meglio quello che dici tu :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me...mi fa poco sesso, anche se il bagno della suite è molto bello! *_*
> 
> Se proprio devo fare un sacrificio in hotel, preferisco questo: http://www.ilmoresco.it/it/hotel_5_stelle_il_moresco_ischia
> Oppure i bellissimi royal e vesuvio di Napoli...:carneval:



lo conosco di nome..lo so e'favoloso..ma da sesso penso sia meglio il maxim..vuoi mettere arrivare davanti alla porta della stanza,senza essere sceso???e la tendina copri auto??


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me...mi fa poco sesso, anche se il bagno della suite è molto bello! *_*
> 
> Se proprio devo fare un sacrificio in hotel, preferisco questo: http://www.ilmoresco.it/it/hotel_5_stelle_il_moresco_ischia
> Oppure i bellissimi royal e vesuvio di Napoli...:carneval:


Oddio, se deve essere proprio un sacrificio... io magari preferisco non sacrificarmi in sacco a pelo... ma sono gusti:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'da brava invornita hai guardato male,,il motel non l'albergo...non vedi che privacy???e'impossibile essere beccati..c'e ne uno a MI e uno qua'...e basta...
> vero Sbri????sembra tanto santina...invece....
> 
> spero di collaudarlo molto presto..scherzi a parte
> :rotfl:


Amico mio...
Ne hai così tanto parlato che...te lo sei bruciato..
Secondo me...
La prima volta che vai lì
COme minimo trovi là ad aspettarti...mezzo forum!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Sai sono curiose capisci?
:smile:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebina... è che tu hai di me questa immagine carampanica... e per carità... come diceva De Sica ... 'per me... oramai'. Ma di quando Sbri era una giovane gorgone... ancora si narra in certi luoghi. E ho continuato a tenermi informata... non si sa mai.


Ma io non ho l'immagine carampanica...ho l'immagine di una fedele...
Sarà la stessa cosa?
Carampana=fedele?


----------



## Indeciso (11 Aprile 2012)

mi garbano queste disquisizioni moteliane :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo conosco di nome..lo so e'favoloso..ma da sesso penso sia meglio il maxim..vuoi mettere arrivare davanti alla porta della stanza,senza essere sceso???e la tendina copri auto??


Va beh...ma anche nel Motel dove andiamo io e Manager c'è privacy assoluta.
Sono piccole villette nel verde dove già ti perdi nel bosco a cercare la stanza e poi quando sei davanti..parcheggi in una specie di caverna e se sei al primo piano ascensore e se sei al piano terra...
Bat caverna che ti porta alla porta...


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo conosco di nome..lo so e'favoloso..ma da sesso penso sia meglio il maxim..vuoi mettere arrivare davanti alla porta della stanza,senza essere sceso???e la tendina copri auto??


No scusa. Ma ci vai a giocare a nascondino?
A cosa serve la tenda copri auto se sei già all'interno dell'albergo.

Io se fossi una moglie in caccia della macchina della mia metà non mi fermerebbe una tendina copri macchina.
Gliela brucio.
E pure quella delle altre macchine.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio...
> Ne hai così tanto parlato che...te lo sei bruciato..
> Secondo me...
> La prima volta che vai lì
> ...



Grandissimo Conte..quale onore!!!!!e'una vita che non ti sento cavolo....si corre sempre amico mio.. 

infatti mi daranno una royalty.ogni forumista che ci valo faccia a nome mio,lui si becca lo sconto cassa 3%..e a me stanza gratis per 4 ore..hahahahha....

se combino una certa cosa..penso di andarci moltoooo presto..poi negli intervalli mi collego...:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No scusa. Ma ci vai a giocare a nascondino?
> A cosa serve la tenda copri auto se sei già all'interno dell'albergo.
> 
> Io se fossi una moglie in caccia della macchina della mia metà non mi fermerebbe una tendina copri macchina.
> ...



serve eccome...non si sa mai..Tebe io vivo in una frazioncina di 4000 abitanti..anche i gatti sanno che auto ho..quindi hai visto mai che


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> serve eccome...non si sa mai..Tebe io vivo in una frazioncina di 4000 abitanti..anche i gatti sanno che auto ho..quindi hai visto mai che


La mitica alfona!:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mitica alfona!:smile:


proprio lei amico...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io non ho l'immagine carampanica...ho l'immagine di una fedele...
> Sarà la stessa cosa?
> Carampana=fedele?


No, direi di no... quando dico carampana mi viene in mente sempre l'amante di mio marito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> serve eccome...non si sa mai..Tebe io vivo in una frazioncina di 4000 abitanti..anche i gatti sanno che auto ho..quindi hai visto mai che


Secondo me Tebe voleva dire che... dove va lei... fai il check-in dalla macchina direttamente quando entri nel garage, opportunamente celato da siepona.... quindi niente tenda.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, direi di no... quando dico carampana mi viene in mente sempre l'amante di mio marito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oddio!!!!
Era carampana????


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me Tebe voleva dire che... dove va lei... fai il check-in dalla macchina direttamente quando entri nel garage, opportunamente celato da siepona.... quindi niente tenda.


Esatto!!!!
L'ho scelto bene il Motel.
Ogni volta che andiamo ho sempre paura di vedere  Tarzan lanciarsi da sopra un albero....


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto!!!!
> L'ho scelto bene il Motel.
> Ogni volta che andiamo ho sempre paura di vedere Tarzan lanciarsi da sopra un albero....


vi perdono perche'non sapete quello che dite..ahahahah..ragazze il ceck in li'funziona tipo arrivo al casello..sbarra che si alza..''casello''con i vetri neri..dai carta di identita'e via..non parli con nessuno..vedi una mano e stop..e lo stesso all'uscita...


----------



## Sabina (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo depone a favore di tuo marito e della sua buona fede.
> Considerato che do per scontato che lui sappia che tu lo controlli, perchè non credo sia cretino, il fatto che:
> 1) Non abbia risposto alla telefonata è perchè non se l'aspettava.
> 2) Non l'ha cancellata quindi lei non è nei suoi pensieri. E poi ripeto sapendo che lo controlli come la gestapo i casi sono due.
> O vuole farsi lasciare o davvero è in buona fede, perchè manco un cretino fa un errore del genere.


Si fa si fa.... capita la distrazione. Poi se non era stato beccato da poco forse si e' rilassato.


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si fa si fa.... capita la distrazione. Poi se non era stato beccato da poco forse si e' rilassato.


si può essere
inoltre credo che Ferita abbia colto nell'aria tanti piccoli segnali, o sfumature, che una volta avrebbe ignorato, mentre ora le valuta sotto una nuova prospettiva


----------



## Sabina (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Telefonata di lei sul suo cellulare privato che nessuno conosce
> Quasi quasi mi sono tolta un peso: la loro storia continua.
> A questo punto mi rimbocco le maniche e mi trovo qualcosa di bello da fare :smile:
> Le loro miserie umane non mi interessano più.
> Non mi separo...non lo amo e non lo odio più.


Ciao Ferita, mi dispiace. Leggendoti avevo sempre l'impressione che qualcosa non quadrasse. Era come se te lo sentissi.

Senti, ma perché non ti separi. Raccogli delle prove e chiedi separazione per colpa. Come si fa a continuare a stare assieme ad una persona di cui si e' perso amore, rispetto e stima?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si fa si fa.... capita la distrazione. Poi se non era stato beccato da poco forse si e' rilassato.


Con tutto il rispetto Sabina ma...
Impossibile che quell'uomo si sia anche solo vagamente rilassato visto che Ferita gli ricorda ogni minuto della sua vita che è un traditore quindi l'altra.
Questo è un uomo a cui sistematicamente ogni cosa gli viene passata al microscopio, sotto luminol e pure polverina da impronte digitali sul pipino.
Tu ti rilasseresti?
Io no.


----------



## Sole (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non penso che il problema sia passare dalla parte del torto.
> Le prove non sempre si cercano per poi portarle in tribunale a volte servono solo a far ammettere il tradimento proprio quando uno continua a negare.
> io ho tradito mio marito e il giorno che mi porta delle prove "rubate" dal mio pc o cellulare dubito che farò l'insignata perchè ha violato la mia privacy, se l'ha fatto è perchè ha avuto il sentore che qualcosa non andasse. In quel caso attaccarsi alla privacy violata è ancora più da vili che l'aver tradito.


Brava Farfy. Se c'è una cosa che apprezzo di te è l'estrema obiettività con cui riesci ad esprimerti


----------



## Duchessa (11 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> *Se busso alla porta del marito finisce anche il mio matrimonio.
> Io vorrei che continuasse, per ora..*.


Indicativo il grassetto...
La mia impressione è che tu non abbia il coraggio di chiudere, e che tu stia cercando nuove prove per dare la colpa della fine del tuo matrimonio alla loro relazione.
Dai importanza enorme ad una telefonata che non è nulla, soprattutto in confronto alla loro vicinanza quotidiana sul luogo di lavoro.
La loro è stata un storia di una certa importanza e di una certa durata. Tu la definisci bassezza, ma si potrebbe anche considerarla debolezza. La relazione "praticamente" potrebbe anche essere finita, ma tu sai che "dentro" le cose non scompaiono con un interruttore, nè in lui, nè in lei, nè in te. Semplicemente cambiano poco alla volta, in te, in loro. 
Non pensi sia il caso di concentrarsi su ciò che è rimasto del tuo matrimonio, sulle cose "positive" che potete condividere, e provare ad avviare un "circolo virtuoso"? L'alternativa è sprofondare sempre di più nelle sabbie mobili.


----------



## Sabina (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto Sabina ma...
> Impossibile che quell'uomo si sia anche solo vagamente rilassato visto che Ferita gli ricorda ogni minuto della sua vita che è un traditore quindi l'altra.
> Questo è un uomo a cui sistematicamente ogni cosa gli viene passata al microscopio, sotto luminol e pure polverina da impronte digitali sul pipino.
> Tu ti rilasseresti?
> Io no.


Con tutti i pensieri familiari o lavorativi può capitare la dimenticanza o l'errore. Oppure può essere stato un errore di lei.
Se lei ora ha dei dubbi può provare a controllare meglio in altri modi. Oppure se sente di non riuscire più ad avere fiducia in lui lo lascia andare.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Ferita, mi dispiace. Leggendoti avevo sempre l'impressione che qualcosa non quadrasse. Era come se te lo sentissi.
> 
> Senti, ma perché non ti separi. Raccogli delle prove e chiedi separazione per colpa. *Come si fa a continuare a stare assieme ad una persona di cui si e' perso amore, rispetto e stima*?


E' quello che io mi domando riguardo a chi tradisce...non quelli che sostengono di amare ancora il proprio partner...per carità...però ce ne sono anche tanti di traditori che dicono di non amare più il compagno ufficiale ma continuano a starci assieme per anni (continuando a tradirlo)

Se lo possono fare loro non lo può fare ferita? Ci sono anche altre persone sul forum tipo stellina che ha fatto una scelta simile.

Personalmente però preciso che io se mi ritrovassi a dover scoprire ulteriori tradimenti di mia moglie mi separerei all'istante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio!!!!
> Era carampana????


Il prototipo. Da quello hanno sviluppato gli altri modelli.


----------



## tradito77 (12 Aprile 2012)

*The day after...*

Quindi, Ferita, ora come stai?

Ci hai dormito sopra?


----------



## exStermy (12 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tutte queste''belle''notizie mi mettono un po'di paura..pero'io ho l'abitudine di cancellare,dalla email segreta,tutto subito..non si sa mai...certo che se uno ha accesso per lavoroa queste informazioni,ci mette un amen a sgamarti..credo basti mettere il cfiscale e saltano fuori le sim che uno ha...


Va' che non serve un kazzen....

basta che chiami i vari operatori dicendo che sei un loro cliente che non si ricorda le sim che ha attive e ti dicono la rava e la fava oppure che non sei un loro cliente....

chiedono per conferma solo la tua data di nascita e qual'e' la moglie o il marito che non la conosce?

il mondo non e' fatto per chi dorme...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Va' che non serve un kazzen....
> 
> basta che chiami i vari operatori dicendo che sei un loro cliente che non si ricorda le sim che ha attive e ti dicono la rava e la fava oppure che non sei un loro cliente....
> 
> ...



Sì, ma se chiedono per conferma la data di nascita di una sim intestata ad un uomo e a chiamare è una voce di donna (la moglie), mi sembra un po' troppo facile ottenerla...come lo giustifichi?


----------



## ferita (12 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Quindi, Ferita, ora come stai?
> 
> Ci hai dormito sopra?


Sì, ho dormito ma quella troia è l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarmi ed il primo al risveglio.
Adesso ancora di più.
Spero arrivi presto qualcos'altro da pensare....


----------



## Konrad (12 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma se chiedono per conferma la data di nascita di una sim intestata ad un uomo e a chiamare è una voce di donna (la moglie), mi sembra un po' troppo facile ottenerla...come lo giustifichi?


Usare un amico?


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Usare un amico?



...ora sì che la cosa comincia a tornarmi.
Bravo!


----------



## exStermy (12 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ora sì che la cosa comincia a tornarmi.
> Bravo!


Te ghe rasun'...avevo scordato di mettere le indicazioni per i fulmini de guera...

a Dile'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Missix (12 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sì, ho dormito ma quella troia è l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarmi ed il primo al risveglio.
> Adesso ancora di più.
> Spero arrivi presto qualcos'altro da pensare....



Provando a mettermi nei tuoi panni so che non sarei mai completamente serena sapendo che mio marito vede ogni giorno la sua ex amante. Certamente c'è la possibilità che sia tutto finito, magari a lui in fondo non interessa più, però capisco anche che ogni campanello d'allarme tu lo viva con un forte pessimismo, è comprensibile. Credo che l'unica cosa che possa toglierti ogni dubbio è parlare con lui, magari in un modo diverso da come hai sempre fatto (se fino ad oggi e sue parole non ti hanno convinta). Gli dovresti spiegare che lui è la persona che ti ha fatto soffrire di più ma nello stesso tempo è l'unico che ora può salvarti, e lo può fare solo iniziando ad essere sincero con te. Hai detto che lui è ancora innamorato di te, e tu ci stai bene insieme? Se ancora ci tieni, cerca di capire bene prima di prendere decisioni affrettate. Poi sta a te se credergli o meno, ma lo dico in funzione del fatto che le prove potrebbero non saltare mai fuori e tu potresti passare una vita pensando che tuo marito è un infame mentre magari c'è la possibilità che lui si stia veramente dedicando solo a te.


----------



## ferita (12 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Provando a mettermi nei tuoi panni so che non sarei mai completamente serena sapendo che mio marito vede ogni giorno la sua ex amante. Certamente c'è la possibilità che sia tutto finito, magari a lui in fondo non interessa più, però capisco anche che ogni campanello d'allarme tu lo viva con un forte pessimismo, è comprensibile. Credo che l'unica cosa che possa toglierti ogni dubbio è parlare con lui, magari in un modo diverso da come hai sempre fatto (se fino ad oggi e sue parole non ti hanno convinta). Gli dovresti spiegare che lui è la persona che ti ha fatto soffrire di più ma nello stesso tempo è l'unico che ora può salvarti, e lo può fare solo iniziando ad essere sincero con te. Hai detto che lui è ancora innamorato di te, e tu ci stai bene insieme? Se ancora ci tieni, cerca di capire bene prima di prendere decisioni affrettate. Poi sta a te se credergli o meno, ma lo dico in funzione del fatto che le prove potrebbero non saltare mai fuori e tu potresti passare una vita pensando che tuo marito è un infame mentre magari c'è la possibilità che lui si stia veramente dedicando solo a te.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lui nega, nega tutto. Ripete che è stato solo un gioco, che non c'è stato nulla tra loro. Nega anche davanti all'evidenza delle mail e dei messaggi che io ho letto.
> La telefonata sul suo cellulare privato? L'ha giustificata dicendo che lei si è sbagliata.
> ...


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui nega, nega tutto. Ripete che è stato solo un gioco, che non c'è stato nulla tra loro. Nega anche davanti all'evidenza delle mail e dei messaggi che io ho letto.
> La telefonata sul suo cellulare privato? L'ha giustificata dicendo che lei si è sbagliata.
> Parlare con lui è impossibile, perchè nega tutto.
> Non ne esco, se non prendendo una decisione drastica di cui ho paura


Scusa...vuoi dire che lui non ha mai ammesso il tradimento di 3 anni e mezzo??
Io pensavo avesse ammesso....


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa...vuoi dire che lui non ha mai ammesso il tradimento di 3 anni e mezzo??
> Io pensavo avesse ammesso....


No Eliade belin, non intorpidire le acque.
Allora...se ricordo bene lui ha ammesso la relazione di 3 anni e mezzo ma dicendo a Ferita che comunque lui non era innamorato della sua amante era un gioco appunto.
Un gioco del sesso probabilmente. L'adrenalina del nascondone e di tutte le cose tipiche di un tradimento.
Ferita non ci crede perchè ragiona da fedele e quindi per lei c'è stato un grande amore alla via con il vento o l'altro film ciofeca Vento di passioni fra loro. E non la schiodi da li.
Quindi il nocciolo è tutto qui.
Non vede. Non sente. E vive la sua vita tentando di beccare il marito.
Poi arriva qui e c'è pure qualcuno che le da corda.:incazzatonon tu Sibilla ovviamente):mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Eliade belin, non intorpidire le acque.
> Allora...se ricordo bene lui ha ammesso la relazione di 3 anni e mezzo ma dicendo a Ferita che comunque lui non era innamorato della sua amante era un gioco appunto.
> Un gioco del sesso probabilmente. L'adrenalina del nascondone e di tutte le cose tipiche di un tradimento.
> Ferita non ci crede perchè ragiona da fedele e quindi per lei c'è stato un grande amore alla via con il vento o l'altro film ciofeca Vento di passioni fra loro. E non la schiodi da li.
> ...


Tebe: il conte ti affida ufficialmente una missione!
Salva Ferita.
I tuoi servigi saranno ampiamente ricompensati...con una bella guepiere ricolma di dobloni sonanti!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe: il conte ti affida ufficialmente una missione!
> Salva Ferita.
> I tuoi servigi saranno ampiamente ricompensati...con una bella guepiere ricolma di dobloni sonanti!



mission impossible.......e aggiungo che due marroni quadrati..sempre la stessa storia...Ferita..dai mo'....


----------



## darkside (12 Aprile 2012)

lui ti ha tradita, tu l'hai scoperto, lui l'ha ammesso dicendo che però era solo sesso.
sta ancora con te e non con l'altra una volta scoperto avrebbe potuto benissimo dirti: me ne vado perchè voglio stare con l'altra e invece è ancora li con te.
invece di passare le giornate a cercare continuamente prove che lui ti tradisca ancora, e magari non è più così, perchè non cerchi di tenerti stretto tuo marito se lo vuoi ancora?


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe: il conte ti affida ufficialmente una missione!
> Salva Ferita.
> I tuoi servigi saranno ampiamente ricompensati...con una bella guepiere ricolma di dobloni sonanti!


Mi dichiaro battuta in partenza per questa missione.
Mi spiace Conte rinunciare alla guep e soprattutto ai dobloni, ma impossibile.
Dopo un anno e mezzo se per una telefonata non risposta dice che la storia non è finita con l'altra non c'è niente da fare.

L'ultima arma che potrei tentare è presentarle il mio amico Niko. Escort niente male.
Bello. Laureato. Con un lavoro ufficiale rispettabilissimo.
Ma poi...con il calare delle tenebre...:mrgreen:
Niko resuscita anche i morti.
E pure ferita resusciterebbe ma per farle dire di si bisogna addormentarla. Rapirla. Farla fumare un pò (delle mie sigarette..), spogliarla, dire due parole a Niko e poi rinchiuderli in un Motel.

E il prossimo nik di Ferita sarà.
OMMAMMAMIA!!!!:dance:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Eliade belin, non intorpidire le acque.
> Allora...se ricordo bene lui ha ammesso la relazione di 3 anni e mezzo ma dicendo a Ferita che comunque lui non era innamorato della sua amante era un gioco appunto.
> Un gioco del sesso probabilmente. L'adrenalina del nascondone e di tutte le cose tipiche di un tradimento.
> Ferita non ci crede perchè ragiona da fedele e quindi per lei c'è stato un grande amore alla via con il vento *o l'altro film ciofeca Vento di passioni fra loro*. E non la schiodi da li.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi dichiaro battuta in partenza per questa missione.
> Mi spiace Conte rinunciare alla guep e soprattutto ai dobloni, ma impossibile.
> Dopo un anno e mezzo se per una telefonata non risposta dice che la storia non è finita con l'altra non c'è niente da fare.
> 
> ...


mo' dimmi te come caccsspita hai fatto a capi' OMMAMMAMIA co' la bocca piena...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' dimmi te come caccsspita hai fatto a capi' OMMAMMAMIA co' la bocca piena...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


ma Ferita non ha mai la bocca piena. Ecco perchè riuscirebbe a dire OMAMMAMIA!
E' l'escort che ha la bocca piena.
Se no cosa lo paghiamo a fare.
Deve divertirsi Ferita mica lui.


----------



## exStermy (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Ferita non ha mai la bocca piena. Ecco perchè riuscirebbe a dire OMAMMAMIA!
> E' l'escort che ha la bocca piena.
> Se no cosa lo paghiamo a fare.
> Deve divertirsi Ferita mica lui.


e te dici che nun assaggia la luganega?

(tanto sta pure pagata....)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e te dici che nun assaggia la luganega?
> 
> (tanto sta pure pagata....)
> 
> ahahahahahah


ma...tu ce la vedi Ferita a fare soffocotti?
Non lo so...ma non mi sembra tanto sessosa.
Poi magari sbaglio ed è una giaguara delle lenzuola...e Niko non vuole i soldi perchè ha trovato qualcuna che gli insegna pure...
Però...a naso...non so....Tu dici che invece...


----------



## exStermy (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma...tu ce la vedi Ferita a fare soffocotti?
> Non lo so...ma non mi sembra tanto sessosa.
> Poi magari sbaglio ed è una giaguara delle lenzuola...e Niko non vuole i soldi perchè ha trovato qualcuna che gli insegna pure...
> Però...a naso...non so....Tu dici che invece...


le represse so' le peggio...

comunque un'amante che si rispetti i bookkin li deve fare oseno' la sputiamo in un occhio....

nun pazziamm'...

(sai pure se preferirebbe nell'eventuo il destro o il sinistro?)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le represse so' le peggio...
> 
> comunque un'amante che si rispetti i bookkin li deve fare oseno' la sputiamo in un occhio....
> 
> ...


Stermy ma sei di coccio!!! Ferita non farebbe l'amante! Niko servirebbe solo per darle una risvegliata ormonale. Per inselvaggirla un pò.
Se poi deciderà di avere l'amante (io punto sul parrucchiere. Visto che ci va due volte a settimana non dovrebbe nemmeno trovare scuse!) ovvio che magari qualche soffocotto ci scappa (anche se ho sempre i miei dubbi)
Appena legge ci cazzia.
Paura.
Stermy mi difendi? Da quando so che hai la canottiera macchiata di sugo...mmmhhhhhhh:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (12 Aprile 2012)

Povera Ferita:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stermy ma sei di coccio!!! Ferita non farebbe l'amante! Niko servirebbe solo per darle una risvegliata ormonale. Per inselvaggirla un pò.
> Se poi deciderà di avere l'amante (io punto sul parrucchiere. Visto che ci va due volte a settimana non dovrebbe nemmeno trovare scuse!) ovvio che magari qualche soffocotto ci scappa (anche se ho sempre i miei dubbi)
> Appena legge ci cazzia.
> Paura.
> Stermy mi difendi? Da quando so che hai la canottiera macchiata di sugo...mmmhhhhhhh:mrgreen:



secondo me e'del genere mia amica ''orale solo se c'e'coinvolgimento''..tu le parli della nsotra nobile arte bolognese...ahahahahha...quando legge sviene


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> secondo me e'del genere mia amica ''orale solo se c'e'coinvolgimento''..tu le parli della nsotra nobile arte bolognese...ahahahahha...quando legge sviene


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
(io dico che avete cominciato voi! Butto il sasso e nascondo la mano come qualcuno!!!)


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> BRAVA
> 
> io però una vendetta con i fiocchi a questo punto me la studierei.....
> eh si in questo caso ci sta prorpio....
> ...


non ha senso vendicarsi. Soprattutto non ha senso coinvolgere il marito. Il problema per ferita è suo marito. Solo lui. Nemmeno l'amante è un suo problema...lei è totalmente estranea.


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...a controllare.
> Almeno adesso so e non controllo più.



infatti. E' l'unica cosa positiva. Smetti di cercare tracce di lei nella vostra vita. Sai che c'è e ti defili tu.


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tanto più male di così non puoi fartene, quindi guarda i fatti.
> In questo anno e mezzo di controlli hai mai beccato qualcosa?
> Non mi sembra.
> Se questa telefonata è l'unica prova che tu hai per dire che la loro storia continua.
> ...



Guarda che queste cose continuano e non finiscono da un giorno all'altro.
Se c'è una chiamata di lei su una scheda che è a conoscenza di poche persone e lei ce l'ha significa solo una cosa: si sentono ancora.
E poi il cellulare silenzioso. Solo questa è una prova. Non vuole che ferita senta che qualcuno chiama se lei è nei paraggi. Poi...ha dimenticato di controllare e ha rifatto il pasticcio.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> (io dico che avete cominciato voi! Butto il sasso e nascondo la mano come qualcuno!!!)



fai bene perche'qua'ci sono pie donne..e pensa se si parlasse anche della sublime.lussioriosa arte greca.....sbarellano tutte..aaahhaahhah


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> credo che anche un agente della CIA abbia un momento di black out nel controllo di tutti i suoi gesti, magari piove, gli sta volando l'ombrello, ha due sacchetti della spesa per braccio da cui ruzzolano delle arance, un automobilista lo sta sfanculando e lui gli risponde a tono, nel frattempo decide di mettersi in tasca il famoso cellulare segreto di cui nessuno conosce l'esistenza, e lo fa in automatico, senza la minima presenza neuronale nel gesto.
> e oplà, se lo porta a casa :smile:
> oppure oplà si dimentica di cancellare una chiamata persa
> oppure oplà si dimentica di chiamare col numero anonimo
> e oplà la moglie/marito lo becca e lo apre come un capretto da cima a fondo



infatti...:up:


----------



## Annuccia (12 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> non ha senso vendicarsi. Soprattutto non ha senso coinvolgere il marito. Il problema per ferita è suo marito. Solo lui. Nemmeno l'amante è un suo problema...lei è totalmente estranea.



lo so hai ragione...NON SERVE...nemmeno io mi scomodai a bussare alla porta di lei..ne a chiamarla...l'unica cosa che feci e mandarle una mail dove chiedevo lei di dire a mio marito che li avevo scoperti...(lui ancora non sapeva)...ma senza insulti e senza parafrasare....però nel caso di ferita ... dopo che ha sofferto tanto..scoprire che questi due fanno i loro comodi cmq....un pochino di nervi ci possono pure stare...perchè ti adoperi a ricostruire a ricominciare...senza che sia tua la colpa... alcune di noi si assumono pure colpe per giustificare le scappatelle del marito....e poi???


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Guarda che queste cose continuano e non finiscono da un giorno all'altro.
> Se c'è una chiamata di lei su una scheda che è a conoscenza di poche persone e lei ce l'ha significa solo una cosa: si sentono ancora.
> E poi il cellulare silenzioso. Solo questa è una prova. Non vuole che ferita senta che qualcuno chiama se lei è nei paraggi. Poi...ha dimenticato di controllare e ha rifatto il pasticcio.


Ma cosa stai dicendo!Intanto la fantomatica scheda è il cellulare privato di lui, e che lo conoscano poche persone o tante chi se ne frega?
Se è il suo cellulare privato da anni è OVVIO che la ex amante sappia dell'esistenza di quel cellulare.
Quindi?
Ma poi che giorno all altro.
Un anno e mezzo è passato e Ferita non ha mai trovato niente se non paranoie sue.
Anzi ha pure controllato come un cane da tartufo senza mai trovare niente.
NIENTE.

Il cellulare silenzioso è una prova?
Maddai..ci credi veramente che sia una prova?

Mi arrendo.


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si va beh.
> Ma stiamo parlando di una moglie che per un anno e mezzo ha controllato ogni cosa senza trovare niente.
> *NIENTE!!!!
> *Senza contare che Ferita scrive che lei *si sente amata e lo sente sincero.*
> ...



...un traditore sa mentire bene. E se questo gli serve per fare stare tranquilla la moglie diventa un super marito. Già vissuto tutto questo e cadere dalla nuvoletta per chiamate trovate è stato un brutto atterraggio.


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so hai ragione...NON SERVE...nemmeno io mi scomodai a bussare alla porta di lei..ne a chiamarla...l'unica cosa che feci e mandarle una mail dove chiedevo lei di dire a mio marito che li avevo scoperti...(lui ancora non sapeva)...ma senza insulti e senza parafrasare....però nel caso di ferita ... dopo che ha sofferto tanto..scoprire che questi due fanno i loro comodi cmq....un pochino di nervi ci possono pure stare...perchè ti adoperi a ricostruire a ricominciare...senza che sia tua la colpa... alcune di noi si assumono pure colpe per giustificare le scappatelle del marito....e poi???


ecco...questa tua reazione è stata decisa e controllata. Brava. Il problema di ferita resta solo il marito...non c'entra nessun altro. Magari potrebbe fargli credere che ha intenzione di farlo... ma giusto per fargli paura:mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo!Intanto la fantomatica scheda è il cellulare privato di lui, e che lo conoscano poche persone o tante chi se ne frega?
> Se è il suo cellulare privato da anni è OVVIO che la ex amante sappia dell'esistenza di quel cellulare.
> Quindi?
> Ma poi che giorno all altro.
> ...



Sulla mia esperienza:  ho trovato chiamate a lei dopo più di 2 anni che "era" finito tutto


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non posso continuare a farmi male, lo so....ma posso fare che non me ne frega più niente di lui e vivo la mia vita al di là delle sue bassezze...
> Se ci riesco ho fatto 13 :smile:




sai che rischio corri? di diventare severa con tutti. Vedrai tradimenti dappertutto e a sentire anche solo la televisione, le storie dei parlamentari, la loro corruzione, penserai che tutto il mondo è marcio. E questo non fa bene ...


----------



## Annuccia (12 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> ecco...questa tua reazione è stata decisa e controllata. Brava. Il problema di ferita resta solo il marito...non c'entra nessun altro. Magari potrebbe fargli credere che ha intenzione di farlo... ma giusto per fargli paura:mrgreen:


purtroppo il problema di fondo è che lavorano insieme....si vedono tutti i santi gioni...e anche se la cosa relamente cessasse lei avrebbe sempre il dubbio....e chi di noi non l'avrebbe...si certo potrebbe mettere paura al marito...ma passata la paura....???


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> ...un traditore sa mentire bene. E se questo gli serve per fare stare tranquilla la moglie diventa un super marito. Già vissuto tutto questo e cadere dalla nuvoletta per chiamate trovate è stato un brutto atterraggio.


ma non tutti sono uguali e i mariti traditori non sono tutti uguali.
E non è detto che vada male a tutte no?
A me è andata bene per esempio.

E Ferita ha detto che si sente amata e sente che suo marito è sincero.
Peccato che non gli stia dando nessuna e ripeto nessuna possibilità per ricostruire.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

*Ma dei casso...*

Il problema di ferita è quello di vedere che cosa ne ha fatto lui di tutti gli investimenti sentimentali ed emotivi che lei ha riversato su di lui...ecchecazzo!

Hai passato la vita con un uomo: LUI.

Cavoli non è che hai passato la vita in giro a coe, per cui puoi dirti, ma chi se ne frega delle amanti di mio marito? Basta che non mi rompa i coglioni che mi paghi tutti i miei capricci no?

Cavoli non è facile se scopriamo di aver dato via tutto a fondo perduto no?

Cavoli lei ci credeva nell'esclusiva del marito no?

E in più ce la botta di apprendere che lui ha continuato...

Ma porco casso can...ma che razza di amore è quello in cui non ci tieni poi così tanto a colei che ami?

Se una è il tuo tesoro fragile raro e prezioso, se per ventura ti trovi in un serio rischio di perderlo, metti la testa a posto no?

Ma gli amanti intelligenti perseverano? NO.

Sanno che per cause maggiori bisogna essere prontissimi a piantare i giochini no?
Basta un cenno...senti...guai in casa...mia moglie ci ha sgamati: ognun per sè e diamoci alla macchia.

ma straminchia di un casso...

Ma quale uomo è così scemo da mettere in serio rischio il suo matrimonio ( a cui ci tiene da morire) per una che passa e va?

Ma insomma i sentimenti che una persona prova per noi, valgono sempre meno di un soldo bucato?


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Eliade belin, non intorpidire le acque.
> Allora...se ricordo bene lui ha ammesso la relazione di 3 anni e mezzo ma dicendo a Ferita che comunque lui non era innamorato della sua amante era un gioco appunto.
> Un gioco del sesso probabilmente. L'adrenalina del nascondone e di tutte le cose tipiche di un tradimento.
> Ferita non ci crede perchè ragiona da fedele e quindi per lei c'è stato un grande amore alla via con il vento o l'altro film ciofeca Vento di passioni fra loro. E non la schiodi da li.
> ...


Tebe...ferita parla di negare anche le mail e messaggi...
 Si, ferita ragiona da fedele ma non credo pensi ad un grande amore tra il marito e la collega.
Però lei si chiede, visto e considerato che per 3 anni me l'ha fatta sotto il naso, si vedono ancora tutti i giorni a lavoro...posso mica fidarmi sul fatto che sia finita solo perché li ho scoperti? In fondo non è cambiato praticamente nulla rispetto a quando si frequentavano, ed è finita non per scelta autonoma del marito...
In questo pensa più da tradita che da fedele..
Potrebbero aver semplicemente tagliato msn, mail e telefonate...


ferita ha detto:


> Lui nega, nega tutto. Ripete che è stato solo un gioco, che non c'è stato nulla tra loro. Nega anche davanti all'evidenza delle mail e dei messaggi che io ho letto.
> La telefonata sul suo cellulare privato? L'ha giustificata dicendo che lei si è sbagliata.
> Parlare con lui è impossibile, perchè nega tutto.
> Non ne esco, se non prendendo una decisione drastica di cui ho paura


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non tutti sono uguali e i mariti traditori non sono tutti uguali.
> E non è detto che vada male a tutte no?
> A me è andata bene per esempio.
> 
> ...


Si ma dovresti parlarci delle strategie che hai messo in atto e come lui ha reagito no?
Volevo vedere io se continuava a pigliarti per il culo come si metteva.
Una spirale senza fondo no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebe...ferita parla di negare anche le mail e messaggi...
> Si, ferita ragiona da fedele ma non credo pensi ad un grande amore tra il marito e la collega.
> Però lei si chiede, visto e considerato che per 3 anni me l'ha fatta sotto il naso, si vedono ancora tutti i giorni a lavoro...posso mica fidarmi sul fatto che sia finita solo perché li ho scoperti? In fondo non è cambiato praticamente nulla rispetto a quando si frequentavano, ed è finita non per scelta autonoma del marito...
> In questo pensa più da tradita che da fedele..
> Potrebbero aver semplicemente tagliato msn, mail e telefonate...


La verità porca è: che...
Chi è stato scottato ha paura anche dell'acqua calda, no?


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> purtroppo il problema di fondo è che lavorano insieme....si vedono tutti i santi gioni...e anche se la cosa relamente cessasse lei avrebbe sempre il dubbio....e chi di noi non l'avrebbe...*si certo potrebbe mettere paura al marito...ma passata la paura..*..???



E' mettergli paura per godere della sua faccia, del suo sgomento. E' fargli sentire la terra che gli trema sotto i piedi visto che è così certo di avere lei in pugno. Ma solo questo . Vendicarsi di lui in *quel* momento. Poi basta. Decidere di mandarlo via sarebbe il top.


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebe...ferita parla di negare anche le mail e messaggi...
> Si, ferita ragiona da fedele ma non credo pensi ad un grande amore tra il marito e la collega.
> Però lei si chiede, visto e considerato che per 3 anni me l'ha fatta sotto il naso, si vedono ancora tutti i giorni a lavoro...posso mica fidarmi sul fatto che sia finita solo perché li ho scoperti? In fondo non è cambiato praticamente nulla rispetto a quando si frequentavano, ed è finita non per scelta autonoma del marito...
> In questo pensa più da tradita che da fedele..
> Potrebbero aver semplicemente tagliato msn, mail e telefonate...


Eliade...te la dico tutta.
Dalle risposte che da Ferita...io credo che semplicemente il marito neghi per evitare altri problemi.
Se l'ha tradita è perchè lei comunque si è messa in condizione di farsi tradire. Péoco o tanto non ha importanza.
Poche palle.
La colpa non è mai da una parte sola.
Beh...io non ho mai letto da Ferita perchè secondo lei è stata tradita.

lei dice che è perfetta. Cucina bene. Due volte dal parrucchiere. Fa questo. Fa quest'altro eccetera.
Ma è sicura che era quello che voleva il marito?
Sono certa che se senti lei ti dice che ha fatto tutto e di più.

Ma è per lei.
Lui cosa voleva?

Se un mattino lui si è svegliato e ha deciso di cercare per tre anni un altro letto.
Beh..facciamoci delle domande.

E soprattutto. Diamoci delle risposte serie.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E' mettergli paura per godere della sua faccia, del suo sgomento. E' fargli sentire la terra che gli trema sotto i piedi visto che è così certo di avere lei in pugno. Ma solo questo . Vendicarsi di lui in *quel* momento. Poi basta. *Decidere di mandarlo via sarebbe il top*.


si...ma solo il suo cuore può deciderlo.....
e poi tra il dire e il fare....

ripeto nuovamente ciò che ho detto e ridetto....certe cose non dovrebbero accadere...perchè se e quando accadono si portano dietro tanta sofferenza...a crederci è solo chi ci passa...col tempo il dolore puoi "accantonarlo"..da macigno che grava sulla tua testa diventa un mattoncino che puoi tenere in tasca...ma resta li...non npuoi gettarlo via..ne distruggerlo.....resta li...
mannaggia...


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade...te la dico tutta.
> Dalle risposte che da Ferita...io credo che semplicemente il marito neghi per evitare altri problemi.
> Se l'ha tradita è perchè lei comunque si è messa in condizione di farsi tradire. Péoco o tanto non ha importanza.
> Poche palle.
> ...


La risposta è solo una : una moglie dopo 4-5 anni non dà più stimoli. Ma nemmeno il marito ne dà. Chi cerca stimoli ed emozioni cerca altrove. Punto.


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità porca è: che...
> Chi è stato scottato ha paura anche dell'acqua calda, no?


Si, hai ragione.
Ma non per questo devi smettere di lavarti anche con quella fredda!!!!!


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si...ma solo il suo cuore può deciderlo.....
> e poi tra il dire e il fare....
> 
> ripeto nuovamente ciò che ho detto e ridetto....certe cose non dovrebbero accadere...perchè se e quando accadono si portano dietro tanta sofferenza...a crederci è solo chi ci passa...col tempo il dolore puoi "accantonarlo"..da macigno che grava sulla tua testa diventa un mattoncino che puoi tenere in tasca...ma resta li...non npuoi gettarlo via..ne distruggerlo.....resta li...
> mannaggia...



magari fosse solo un mattoncino...è cenere. Una vita andata in cenere....


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> La risposta è solo una : una moglie dopo 4-5 anni non dà più stimoli. Ma nemmeno il marito ne dà. Chi cerca stimoli ed emozioni cerca altrove. Punto.


Non è vero.
E' una risposta semplicistica e non ti fa onore.


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> E' una risposta semplicistica e non ti fa onore.


E' la mia vita e quella di tante persone di cui ho letto in giro...la vita è così. Difficile tenere a bada il quotidiano in una coppia. Ferita non è giovanissima come non lo sono io. La coppia vissuta da me e da lei è poco coinvolgente per il maschio...e questo contribuisce a peggiorare tutto. Scusa non sono in vena stasera. Un abbraccio


----------



## Duchessa (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade...te la dico tutta.
> Dalle risposte che da Ferita...io credo che semplicemente il marito neghi per evitare altri problemi.
> Se l'ha tradita è perchè lei comunque si è messa in condizione di farsi tradire. Péoco o tanto non ha importanza.
> Poche palle.
> ...



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade...te la dico tutta.
> Dalle risposte che da Ferita...io credo che semplicemente il marito neghi per evitare altri problemi.
> Se l'ha tradita è perchè lei comunque si è messa in condizione di farsi tradire. Péoco o tanto non ha importanza.
> Poche palle.
> ...


Beh finchè sono io a fare il metro di giudizio e mi dico in coscienza ho dato tutto quello che voleva lei...
Non faccio molta strada eh?
Perchè per capire che cosa desidera l'altro dobbiamo essere pronti ad ascoltare.
E ascoltando sentiamo le cose più assurde e strampalate per noi, ma per l'altro dettate da una ferrea logica.
Esempio: si insiste tanto del dialogo. E se invece lui o lei ti chiedono con il loro atteggiamento solo di essere lasciati in pace nel loro misterioso guscietto? Se lei vuole stare scialla nella sua bolla del cazzo? Passo la vita con lo spuncioto a scioparghe la bolla?

Ah povero mio padre voleva solo essere lasciato in pace a vedere il tg1...ma niente eh? Mia madre...iniziava...parliamo...ed era la fine...un povero uomo esasperato che diceva...ma se non ho niente da direeeeeeeeeeeeee...
E lei allora pechè hai sto muso?
E lui...perchè sono musoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Ma lei insisteva all'inverosimile e vedevo sempre lui andarsene senza finir da mangiare imprecando...

Poi mia madre continuava da sola dicendo a sè stessa...ha qualcosa...ma non ha il coraggio di parlare...

Allora alla sera tornava con una balla colossale una più assurda dell'altra...per esempio ah si avevo qualcosa...mi è morto uno dei miei piccioni...e lei...ah vedi, avevo capito io, che eri turbato da qualcosa...

E lui faceva la faccia da Signore iuteme...che la copo!
Una volta disse...tu continuerai a parlare per una buona mezz'ora anche quando sarai nella cassa da morto!


----------



## Duchessa (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh finchè sono io a fare il metro di giudizio e mi dico in coscienza ho dato tutto quello che voleva lei...
> Non faccio molta strada eh?
> *Perchè per capire che cosa desidera l'altro dobbiamo essere pronti ad ascoltare.
> E ascoltando sentiamo le cose più assurde e strampalate per noi, ma per l'altro dettate da una ferrea logica.
> ...


Per l'appunto.. riguardo al grassetto. Per esperienza mia, e di molti amici che mi raccontano, c'è una grande quantità di "non detto" che fa saltare le relazioni. E ci si ritrova in 2 bolle distanti. Nella maggior parte dei casi non si VUOLE dire, perchè si sa perfettamente che NON SERVE. Proprio per il semplice fatto che ognuno fa e dà quello che può, e quello che non può o non vuole non è possibile chiederlo; non SERVE chiederlo. In questo senso il dialogo serve davvero poco. L'unico consiglio che mi sentirei di dare a Ferita è di smetterla di concentrarsi su di lui e di mettere piuttosto in discussione se stessa.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (13 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Per l'appunto.. riguardo al grassetto. Per esperienza mia, e di molti amici che mi raccontano, c'è una grande quantità di "non detto" che fa saltare le relazioni. E ci si ritrova in 2 bolle distanti. Nella maggior parte dei casi non si VUOLE dire, perchè si sa perfettamente che NON SERVE. Proprio per il semplice fatto che ognuno fa e dà quello che può, e quello che non può o non vuole non è possibile chiederlo; non SERVE chiederlo. In questo senso il dialogo serve davvero poco. L'unico consiglio che mi sentirei di dare a Ferita è di smetterla di concentrarsi su di lui e di mettere piuttosto in discussione se stessa.


Ognuno dà quello che può e crede che sia necessario.
Se Ferita si concentra su se stessa può capire se quello che ha e ha avuto va bene per lei.
Che quello che ha dato a lui non è bastato a lui lo sa già e magari non avrebbe mai potuto darlo perché lei è lei e l'altra è l'altra.
E se Ferita ora vuole altro e un'altro?


----------



## ferita (13 Aprile 2012)

*ieri sera...*

sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
Mio marito ieri sera? Mi mandava sms 
*E' solo un primo incontro!*


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E' la mia vita e quella di tante persone di cui ho letto in giro...la vita è così. Difficile tenere a bada il quotidiano in una coppia. Ferita non è giovanissima come non lo sono io. La coppia vissuta da me e da lei è poco coinvolgente per il maschio...e questo contribuisce a peggiorare tutto. Scusa non sono in vena stasera. Un abbraccio



Sì, la vita è così, ma sta anche e soprattutto a noi cambiarle un po' le caratteristiche perché siamo noi i protagonisti della vita che va vista come uno strumento nelle nostre mani. 
Quindi: inventiamoci qualcosa...

Gli esperti ci hanno studiato e ristudiato e hanno convenuto che non esiste allo stato attuale un'altra forma di organizzazione sociale migliore della coppia stabile, o meglio della famiglia.
Non riescono a trovarla perché non c'è...pensaci quanto vuoi, ma non la trovi un'alternativa valida.
Quindi: le scelte si riducono a due soltanto: o si resta single o si forma una coppia per costruire una famiglia.
E se si è optato per la seconda dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche per rinnovarci, e guarda che in questo caso moltissimo è nelle mani della donna, è lei il fulcro di tutto, la vestale che custodisce il fuoco sacro...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
> Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
> Mio marito ieri sera? Mi mandava sms
> *E' solo un primo incontro!*


Brava!
Dei step one fatto?
Visto mia cara lo hai disorientato....
Prova a fare effetton e digli...adesso mi prendo una settimana per andare da un conte nel suo stramegafigo palazzo...
AAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...vedi come ti corre dietro...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, la vita è così, ma sta anche e soprattutto a noi cambiarle un po' le caratteristiche perché siamo noi i protagonisti della vita che va vista come uno strumento nelle nostre mani.
> Quindi: inventiamoci qualcosa...
> 
> Gli esperti ci hanno studiato e ristudiato e hanno convenuto che non esiste allo stato attuale un'altra forma di organizzazione sociale migliore della coppia stabile, o meglio della famiglia.
> ...


Hai ragione...
Non dimentichiamoci mai perchè si è sempre insistito tanto sulla famiglia ehm...
Ne va delle specie umana eh?

VIeni qui o sacra vestale...che ti svesto tutta no?:smile:


----------



## Missix (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
> Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
> Mio marito ieri sera? Mi mandava sms
> *E' solo un primo incontro!*


Ferita, sei da esempio!!! Bravissima!! Questa era la cosa più importante da fare, riprenderti la tua vita staccandoti un pochino da lui. 
Non escluderlo totalmente ma creati quegli spazi dedicati solo a te dove lui ne deve stare fuori. Brava, capirà che senza di lui hai comunque la tua vita che sai vivere alla perfezione, divertendoti e stando bene. Sono contenta per te!!


----------



## ferita (13 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava!
> Dei step one fatto?
> Visto mia cara lo hai disorientato....
> Prova a fare effetton e digli...adesso mi prendo una settimana per andare da un conte nel suo stramegafigo palazzo...
> AAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...vedi come ti corre dietro...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Molto disorientato...questa mattina mi ha già telefonato 4 volte!!!


----------



## Annuccia (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Molto disorientato...questa mattina mi ha già telefonato 4 volte!!!


brucia brucia brucia.......
e tu metti legna nel camino.,....un pezzetto alla volta senza mai esagerare....


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Molto disorientato...questa mattina mi ha già telefonato 4 volte!!!


e daje!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Molto disorientato...questa mattina mi ha già telefonato 4 volte!!!


Ma mia cara ferita...eheheheheeheh...chiedi al sommo Lothar...il prezzo da pagare no?
Ovvio che chi ha coscienzietta sporca...è geloso no?
COme fai a non pensare che lui non si dica...occhio quello che è capitato a me...potrebbe benissimo capitare anche a lei no? Vuoi mettere?
E poi io me lo sento...le sento ste cose: tu sei una bellissima donna!

Guarda qua...
Io dico volgete lo sguardo alle tette della simy e tutti perdono la testa!

Ora io vi dico...
Ferita è una bellissima donna!

Ah sai che dice astro di te?
Dice..." Dai conte...digli che si svegli un po'"....:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara ferita...eheheheheeheh...chiedi al sommo Lothar...il prezzo da pagare no?
> Ovvio che chi ha coscienzietta sporca...è geloso no?
> COme fai a non pensare che lui non si dica...occhio quello che è capitato a me...potrebbe benissimo capitare anche a lei no? Vuoi mettere?
> E poi io me lo sento...le sento ste cose: tu sei una bellissima donna!
> ...



ma io ora che c'azzecco? :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io ora che c'azzecco? :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Sta scritto: Volgeranno lo sguardo al petto che hanno trafitto...
Non lo so sai?
Capita anche al povero conte di essere ombroso e smonato...
Penso a te...
E mi torna come dire la serenità...
Ho molta ammirazione per il tuo carattere e per la tua forma...
Poi sai una cosa?
Mia figlia ha lo stesso tuo sguardo...ieri ha fatto dodici anni!

Ovvio mia figlia è la tettona della classe no? Viaggia con la terza!


----------



## ferita (13 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara ferita...eheheheheeheh...chiedi al sommo Lothar...il prezzo da pagare no?
> Ovvio che chi ha coscienzietta sporca...è geloso no?
> COme fai a non pensare che lui non si dica...occhio quello che è capitato a me...potrebbe benissimo capitare anche a lei no? Vuoi mettere?
> E poi io me lo sento...le sento ste cose: tu sei una bellissima donna!
> ...




Grazie per i complimenti.:smile:
Mai più piangermi addosso, se lo faccio menatemi :rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
> Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
> Mio marito ieri sera? Mi mandava sms
> *E' solo un primo incontro!*


Brava:up: Brava:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Grazie per i complimenti.:smile:
> Mai più piangermi addosso, se lo faccio menatemi :rotfl:


E ascolta Tebe...
Te lo chiedo in ginocchio...ok?
Quella ci è passata sul serio...

Cioè la strategia vincente secondo me è riuscire a portare lui a mordersi le mani eh?

Che sia lui a dirsi...
Ma porc...porc...porc...
Se non sto attento...magno fora tutto...per na donnetta...eh?
Ma por...porc...
Se non sto attento...questa qua adesso mi scappa da tutti i cantoni eh?

Un po' come si dice...tenerlo sul filo del rasoio...
E dirsi...
Carino io non ho più nè tempo nè balle per soffrire per te eh?

Ho na vita da godermi eh?
Ci sei bona.
Non ci sei bona istess.!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
> Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
> Mio marito ieri sera? Mi mandava sms
> *E' solo un primo incontro!*


Brava:up:
Cerca solo di farlo per te e non per fare dispetto a tuo marito.
Fai le cose che fanno stare bene te..


----------



## ferita (13 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brava:up:
> Cerca solo di farlo per te e non per fare dispetto a tuo marito.
> Fai le cose che fanno stare bene te..



Sì sì, questa era una cosa che desideravo da tempo perchè sono i componenti di un gruppo serio che ho creato io e quindi la soddisfazione è stata doppia!:up:
Non farei cose che non mi piacciono, sarebbe un dispetto a me stessa!


----------



## exStermy (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sì sì, questa era una cosa che desideravo da tempo perchè sono i componenti di un gruppo serio che ho creato io e quindi la soddisfazione è stata doppia!:up:
> Non farei cose che non mi piacciono, sarebbe un dispetto a me stessa!


L'importante e' che non sia un gruppo di preghiera...

maronnn...


----------



## ferita (13 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'importante e' che non sia un gruppo di preghiera...
> 
> maronnn...



No, no, non è un gruppo di preghiera, ma anche fosse stato l'importante è che mi piaceva, no? :smile:


----------



## exStermy (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> No, no, non è un gruppo di preghiera, ma anche fosse stato l'importante è che mi piaceva, no? :smile:


ah beh allora tuo marito si' che si sarebbe terrorizzato...

anzi se capitasse a me, per me sarebbe sufficiente per chiedere il divorzio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io ora che c'azzecco? :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


le tue tette sono come il prezzemolo.
Anche io me le sogno di notte.


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le tue tette sono come il prezzemolo.
> *Anche io me le sogno di notte*.


minchia addirittura?


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia addirittura?


Si.
Io non le ho, quindi...


----------



## exStermy (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.
> Io non le ho, quindi...


FATTELE!!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> FATTELE!!!!
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma stai scherzando??????
Nemmeno morta!!!!!
Non hai idea di quanti estimatori ci sono in giro delle microtette!!!


----------



## exStermy (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando??????
> Nemmeno morta!!!!!
> Non hai idea di quanti estimatori ci sono in giro delle microtette!!!


quella e' fame...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quella e' fame...
> 
> ahahahahah


No!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## exStermy (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No!:incazzato::incazzato:


Vabbuo'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando??????
> Nemmeno morta!!!!!
> Non hai idea di quanti estimatori ci sono in giro delle microtette!!!



:up::up::up:uno sono io..


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:uno sono io..


beh Lothar...la classe non è acqua....


----------



## ferita (13 Aprile 2012)

*ma...Tebe!!*

Ci sono sei piedi nel tuo avatar!!!
ahahahah!! Mi sembrava che c'era qualcosa di strano!!


----------



## Hallogoodbye (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci sono sei piedi nel tuo avatar!!!
> ahahahah!! Mi sembrava che c'era qualcosa di strano!!


Strano?
Per chi è privo di fantasia.. o ne ha troppa :-D


----------



## lothar57 (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> beh Lothar...la classe non è acqua....



non so perche'..ma cosi'mi attirano moltissimo


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci sono sei piedi nel tuo avatar!!!
> ahahahah!! Mi sembrava che c'era qualcosa di strano!!


ma scusa! Io, Manager e Mattia, no?


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non so perche'..ma cosi'mi attirano moltissimo


Anche a Manager...non posso scrivere qui le motivazioni che mi ha dato...


----------



## Cattivik (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa! Io, Manager e Mattia, no?


Di la verità che tu sei rannicchiata e i tuoi non sbucano... 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Di la verità che tu sei rannicchiata e i tuoi non sbucano...
> 
> Cattivik


!!! Ma quella diventa un gang bang!!!!No no. Non amo il genere.
Tu si?


----------



## Cattivik (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> !!! Ma quella diventa un gang bang!!!!No no. Non amo il genere.
> Tu si?



No grazie non vorrei che nella confusione qualcuno sbagliasse mira...

Poi sai che scocciatura... già si fa la coda ovunque... ci manca di farla pure in camera da letto...

Cattivik


----------



## stellacadente (13 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> No grazie *non vorrei che nella confusione qualcuno sbagliasse mira*...
> 
> Poi sai che scocciatura... già si fa la coda ovunque... ci manca di farla pure in camera da letto...
> 
> Cattivik


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quella e' fame...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> No grazie non vorrei che nella confusione qualcuno sbagliasse mira...
> 
> Poi sai che scocciatura... già si fa la coda ovunque... ci manca di farla pure in camera da letto...
> 
> Cattivik


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> *No grazie non vorrei che nella confusione qualcuno sbagliasse mira...
> *
> Poi sai che scocciatura... già si fa la coda ovunque... ci manca di farla pure in camera da letto...
> 
> Cattivik


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
> Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
> Mio marito ieri sera? Mi mandava sms
> *E' solo un primo incontro!*


*Alleluja!!!!!*


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> Non dimentichiamoci mai perchè si è sempre insistito tanto sulla famiglia ehm...
> Ne va delle specie umana eh?
> 
> *VIeni qui o sacra vestale...che ti svesto tutta no?*:smile:



Sei per caso in leggera astinenza?
Se tanto mi dà tanto...se sei già messo così di mattina, prima che venga buio...la vedo dura!


----------



## stellacadente (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
> *Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo*.
> Mio marito ieri sera? Mi mandava sms
> *E' solo un primo incontro!*


Che bello leggere queste cose!!!! brava!!!


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
> Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
> Mio marito ieri sera? *Mi mandava sms*
> *E' solo un primo incontro!*
> ...


attenta a non illuderti...:no:


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, la vita è così, ma sta anche e soprattutto a noi cambiarle un po' le caratteristiche perché siamo noi i protagonisti della vita che va vista come uno strumento nelle nostre mani.
> Quindi: inventiamoci qualcosa...
> 
> Gli esperti ci hanno studiato e ristudiato e hanno convenuto che non esiste allo stato attuale un'altra forma di organizzazione sociale migliore della coppia stabile, o meglio della famiglia.
> ...


Vero! ma se qualcuno butta acqua su quel fuoco...non ti resta altro che constatare che si è spento.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (13 Aprile 2012)

Originariamente Scritto da ferita

"sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
 Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
 Mio marito ieri sera? Mi mandava sms 
E' solo un primo incontro!


Molto disorientato...questa mattina mi ha già telefonato 4 volte!!!"
 Vuoi distrarti? Ottimo metodo.
Vuoi ribellarti? Capirai che paura gli fai?
Vuoi farlo ingelosire? Non farti illusioni.
Questi sono mezzucci inefficaci.


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da ferita
> 
> "sono andata a cena con gli amici di Facebook, abbiamo fatto un primo incontro, mio marito voleva venire ma io gli ho detto di no e sono stata benissimo!
> Solo riprendendo in mano la mia vita e dandomi una svegliata (non parlo di tradire a mia volta, ma di frequentare persone nuove) mi salvo da questo incubo.
> ...




la pensiamo allo stesso modo


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2012)

diventano mezzucci al momento in cui lei li fa per lui...se è per se stessa è decisamente diverso.


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> diventano mezzucci al momento in cui lei li fa per lui...se è per se stessa è decisamente diverso.


Lo spero. O meglio...spero le sia utile per stare davvero bene.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (13 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> diventano mezzucci al momento in cui lei li fa per lui...se è per se stessa è decisamente diverso.


Ci ha detto che le mandava sms e le ha telefonato.
Per chi l'ha fatto?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei per caso in leggera astinenza?
> Se tanto mi dà tanto...se sei già messo così di mattina, prima che venga buio...la vedo dura!


Si...si...voglio le coccole...uffi...


----------



## ferita (13 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> diventano mezzucci al momento in cui lei li fa per lui...se è per se stessa è decisamente diverso.


Questa è una cosa che faccio per me e mi piace moltissimo.
Ci sto lavorando da tanto tempo. Forse non avrei mai incentivato un incontro se fossi stata serena in casa, invece ho approfittato della mia burrasca interna e mi sono lanciata.
Spero che diventi un'occupazione importante. 
Prima della scoperta del tradimento mi sarei sentita un po' in colpa per il tempo che rubo alla famiglia, adesso invece potrebbe diventare un grande sollievo e un grande sfogo.
Qualcuno ha scritto di non illudermi su mio marito.
Non mi illudo assolutamente...e infatti piano piano mi distacco...:smile:


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Vero! ma se qualcuno butta acqua su quel fuoco...non ti resta altro che constatare che si è spento.


Hai ragione: quando è spento è spento, non resta che prenderne atto.
L'importante è essere sicuri che non covi sotto la cenere.


----------



## tradito77 (18 Aprile 2012)

Ciao Ferita.
Come va ora che è passato qualche giorno?
Spero sempre meglio.
Bye bye. :bye:


----------



## ferita (18 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao Ferita.
> Come va ora che è passato qualche giorno?
> Spero sempre meglio.
> Bye bye. :bye:



Grazie del pensiero!
In realtà sempre meglio, perchè sto riconquistando me stessa e sto organizzando cose nuove che mi interessano molto 
Sono dell'idea che il rapporto di coppia (almeno nel mio caso) non sarà mai più lo stesso, ma si può convivere senza scannarci.
Intanto ricomincio da me, poi si vedrà....


----------



## bubu (18 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Grazie del pensiero!
> In realtà sempre meglio, perchè sto riconquistando me stessa e sto organizzando cose nuove che mi interessano molto
> Sono dell'idea che il rapporto di coppia (almeno nel mio caso) non sarà mai più lo stesso, ma si può convivere senza scannarci.
> Intanto ricomincio da me, poi si vedrà....


wow ferita! sono favorevolmente colpita! bravissima!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Grazie del pensiero!
> In realtà sempre meglio, perchè sto riconquistando me stessa e sto organizzando cose nuove che mi interessano molto
> Sono dell'idea che il rapporto di coppia (almeno nel mio caso) non sarà mai più lo stesso, ma si può convivere senza scannarci.
> Intanto ricomincio da me, poi si vedrà....


ma come sono contenta di sentirti così positiva... hai visto? fatto il primo passo...


----------



## ferita (18 Aprile 2012)

**

Ragazzi, mi sto buttando su altre cose per sopravvivere...se avessi continuato con la rabbia e la tristezza e il pianto e il muso, e il ricordo delle mail, degli sms  e delle chiamate sul cellulare...sarei morta perchè io ho una malattia autoimmunitaria che non può subire altro stress.
Diciamo che in questo caso la mia malattia mi ha salvata...e forse ha salvato tutta la famiglia :smile:


----------



## bubu (18 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sto buttando su altre cose per sopravvivere...se avessi continuato con la rabbia e la tristezza e il pianto e il muso, e il ricordo delle mail, degli sms  e delle chiamate sul cellulare...sarei morta perchè io ho una malattia autoimmunitaria che non può subire altro stress.
> Diciamo che in questo caso la mia malattia mi ha salvata...e forse ha salvato tutta la famiglia :smile:


un abbraccio fortissimo!:amici:


----------

